# Seguimento Litoral Norte - Agosto 2012



## Gilmet (1 Ago 2012 às 00:00)

*Aviso MeteoPT*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia.


----------



## ciclonico (1 Ago 2012 às 10:47)

Situação hoje (01/08/2012) para Litoral Norte:

Em superfície temos a aproxiamação de uma superfície frontal fria de muito fraca actividade - pois desloca-se na margem oriental do Anticiclone dos Açores - que atravessará o Noroeste português durante o dia de hoje. 
Na altitude dos 500mb temos o flanco sul do fluxo zonal, contudo com tendência para a passagem de um pequeno vale (acompanhando a frente fria), vale esse acompanhado por ar quente nessa altitude, o que ajuda a comprovar a fraca actividade da superfície frontal.
No conjunto, as duas situações - superfície e altitude - não provocaram mais do que nebulosidade, não sendo de descartar alguns chuviscos no extremo Alto Minho, no litoral mais próximo do Rio Minho ou nas encostas mais altas do Gerês, Alvão e; talvez Marão.


----------



## Aristocrata (1 Ago 2012 às 11:00)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Julho 2012*

Bom dia

Efectivamente temos um dia de verão "chocho".
O céu encontra-se parcialmente nublado (50\50) por nuvens de média altitude. O vento sopra fraco variável mas com predominância de SO.
Não é efetivamente aquilo que boa parte da população espera do verão, mas será correto dizer que faz parte da normalidade haver dias destes nesta estação.
Esperemos que a situação se altere para que algum calor venha a este recanto do litoral norte. Até para serenar ânimos na comunicação social, sempre ávida de  encontrar temas para manter em baixo a moral do povo...

*Atual
T: 22,1ºC
Hr: 41%
P.Condensação: 8,0ºC
Pressão: 1017,0 hPa
Vento médio: 5,8 km\h de SO
Rajada: 10,1 km\h​*


----------



## filipe cunha (1 Ago 2012 às 16:08)

Por cá já acumula 0.6mm


----------



## Veterano (1 Ago 2012 às 16:29)

Por Rio Tinto para já nada de chuva, céu encoberto.


----------



## filipe cunha (1 Ago 2012 às 16:35)

Já 1,2mm


----------



## Miguel96 (1 Ago 2012 às 18:43)

Já chove pessoal.
Há mais de 10 minutos, mas por enquanto nada acumulou. As ruas já estão todas molhadas e já cheira a terra molhada.


----------



## Snifa (1 Ago 2012 às 22:18)

Boas, 

*Extremos de hoje
*
tempª mínima: *14.2 ºc *

tempª máxima: *22.8 ºc *

Precipitação acumulada: *0.3 mm*


*Actual
*
tempª 17.7 ºc 

Vento: WNW: 8 Km/h

Pressão: 1017.0 hpa

Humidade: 96 %

Dia de céu geralmente muito nublado, alguma chuva fraca a partir da tarde.

Neste momento céu a limpar..


----------



## Veterano (2 Ago 2012 às 09:06)

Bom dia. Regresso do sol, com alguma neblina a dissipar-se. Para já 16,4º.


----------



## Aristocrata (2 Ago 2012 às 09:11)

Bom dia

Ontem a chuva fraca (chuvisco) apenas serviu para molhar o chão. Foi apenas um vislumbre de chuva, mas deu azo a muitas dúvidas sobre que estação é a atual, se verão, se primavera...

Hoje o dia amanheceu com bancos de nevoeiro dispersos, mas agora o sol vai brilhando.
Certamente mais de acordo com as expectativas dos veraneantes. Junto ao litoral a nortada é que se fará sentir, veremos se a permitir a prática balnear.

*Atual
T: 19,3ºC
Hr: 60%
P.Condensação: 11,0ºC
Pressão: 1017,0 hPa
Vento: nulo​*


----------



## filipe cunha (2 Ago 2012 às 09:19)

Por cá já foram 0,3mm...mas promete um dia bom de verão


----------



## ciclonico (3 Ago 2012 às 02:16)

Situação sinóptica para amanhã 04/08/2012 para o Litoral Norte.

Em superfície teremos o prolongamento em crista do Anticiclone subtropical dos Açores, mas será uma crista pouco pronunciada, confundindo-se mesmo com a margem extrema do mesmo Anticiclone.

Na altitude dos 500mb teremos de uma forma geral o flanco sul do Fluxo Zonal.

Com esta situação teremos condições para que o vento venha de Noroeste ou mesmo oeste, provocando alguma nebulosidade.


----------



## Veterano (3 Ago 2012 às 08:44)

Bom dia. Céu quase limpo, com vento fraco e 15,6º. O pior irá ser a nortada da parte da tarde...


----------



## supercell (3 Ago 2012 às 10:25)

Vamos a ver se o vento se levanta, mas por agora tudo calmo e a aquecer...


----------



## Miguel96 (3 Ago 2012 às 11:17)

Bom Dia!!!!

Neste momento estão uns frescos mas agradáveis 18,5ºC por enquanto está vento fraco de Norte a uma velocidade de 10 km/h. Ir para a praia vai ser uma tarefa dificil pois a nortada que vem esta tarde e as Marés Vivas faz com que o areal da praia seja comido, por sorte , ontem, o mar ainda não chegou aos bares. Esteve a cerca de menos de 1 metro os bares serem atingidos pelas ondas, mas hoje se repetir a situação, com nortada lá se vão os bares.


----------



## Miguel96 (3 Ago 2012 às 12:12)

Boa Tarde!!!

Começou a nortada aqui na Cidade de Espinho, já sigo com rajadas de 16 km/h e o vento está constantemente a aumentar de intensidade.
Sigo com *18,7ºC* , *79%* de HR, *1018,8 hPa* de Pressão Atmosférica.


----------



## Miguel96 (3 Ago 2012 às 16:57)

Continuação de uma Boa Tarde!!!!

Sigo com Céu Limpo, tempo fresco com *20,2ºC* e Vento Fraco a Moderado a uma velocidade de  *11 km/h* de NE. A temperatura mais alta atingida até agora foi de *21,2ºC *ás 15:52 horas.

*Dados atuais:*

*Temperatura atual: *20,2ºC
*Humidade:* 78%
*Pressão Atmosférica:* 1019,0 hPa
*Vento: *NE a 11 km/h
*Ponto de Orvalho:* 16,0ºC


----------



## filipe cunha (3 Ago 2012 às 17:00)

Por cá 26,2C e 42%HR, vento fraco de Norte


----------



## Miguel96 (3 Ago 2012 às 22:50)

Boas Noites!!!!

*Extremos de hoje:*

*Temperatura Máxima atingida:* 21,2ºC ás 15:52 horas

*Temperatura Mínima atingida:* 14,3ºC ás 07:14 horas

Amanhã vamos ter chuva, eu já vi as nuvens, preparem-se habitantes do litoral norte

*Neste momento:*

Temperatura: 17.1ºC

Humidade Relativa: 91%

Pressão Atmosférica: 1019,5 hPa (Estavél)

Vento: Fraco de Norte e NNE a 6 km/h

Ponto de Orvalho: 16ºC

Precipitação Total Mês de Agosto: 0,2 mm


----------



## Paula (4 Ago 2012 às 12:33)

Boa tarde 

A manhã começou fresca e com céu nublado.
Até agora algumas abertas, mas a tendência é começar a pingar agora pela tarde, segundo o IM.


----------



## Paula (4 Ago 2012 às 12:53)

Começa neste momento a pingar


----------



## Aristocrata (4 Ago 2012 às 13:49)

Boa tarde

O céu apresentou-se parcialmente nublado ao início da manhã.
Neste momento já se encontra muito nublado, com tendência a encoberto, embora ainda se observe o sol nas zonas mais interiores do Douro Litoral.
Para já o vento é fraco.
Aguardemos pelo evoluir do dia para cá termos a chuva

Dados atuais:


----------



## Miguel96 (4 Ago 2012 às 19:18)

As nuvens estão a aproximar-se vêm do norte para o sul. Hoje esteve um bom dia para fazer praia, fez com que a temperatura chegasse aos 22,7ºC o vento fraco que esteve e que está.

Sigo com 20,7ºC e está céu limpo para Este/Sueste e Sul, mas as nuvens estão quase a chegar.


----------



## ciclonico (4 Ago 2012 às 20:44)

Situação sinóptica para amanhã (05/08/12) para o *Litoral Norte.
*
Na Altidude dos 500mb, passamos a ter uma circulação ondulatória, traduzida na aproximação de um vale depressionário aumentando a instabilidade a essa altitude. No primeiro período do dia, começaremos por ficar na sua vertente este (a mais instavél), ao logo da tarde ficaremos sob a influência do próprio vale e à medida que a tarde passe, passaremos a ficar sob a influência da sua vertente ocidental (que apresenta já menos instabilidade).

Em Superfície teremos uma frente fria vinda de Noroeste logo pela madrugada (alimentada pelo vale em altitude já referido) e o resto do dia ficaremos no sector posterior dessa perturbação. Para a noite começaremos a voltar ficar sob a influência marginal do Anticiclone subtropical dos Açores

A conjugação dos dois factores irá apenas provocar muita nebulosidade a encoberto, mas com pouco actividade pois são nuvens pouco desenvolvidas em altura. Não se descartam chuviscos, principalmente no litoral mais a norte e nas zonas mais montanhosas da região. A partir da tarde devemos ter o regresso do céu limpo novamente.
O vento de Nor-Noroeste fraco com sensação de nortada no litoral mais a sul da região.


----------



## Aristocrata (5 Ago 2012 às 00:13)

Boa noite

A chuva já cá veio bater à porta. Chuvisco\chuva fraca, ainda sem qualquer acumulação mas a molhar tudo.
O vento permanece fraco de ONO (predominante).

*Extremos dia 04
Tmín: 10,2ºC
Tmáx: 25,4ºC

Atual
T: 17,4ºC
Hr: 77%
P.Condensação: 13,0ºC
Pressão: 1013,0 hPa​*


----------



## Paula (5 Ago 2012 às 11:34)

Bom dia 

A manhã começou com céu nublado e vento fraco.
Por agora vamos contando com algumas abertas e uma temperatura mais agradável.


----------



## filipe cunha (5 Ago 2012 às 13:47)

Por cá um pouco nublado


----------



## Miguel96 (5 Ago 2012 às 14:39)

Boa Tarde e Bom Domingo!!!!

Sigo com Céu parcialmente nublado, o sol por vezes encobre outras descobre tem sido sempre assim até agora.
Sigo com 21,3ºC, 76% de Humidade, 1015,3 hPa de Pressão Atmosférica e Vento Fraco de NW a 8 km/h.

Aqui vai uma fotografias do desenvolvimento de algumas células a ESTE, mais precisamente na zona de Viseu, São Pedro do Sul, Castro Daire, segundo o radar do IM.

ESTE






Radar do IM e a amarelo estão assinaladas as nuvens visiveis


----------



## Miguel96 (5 Ago 2012 às 20:26)

Boa Tarde !!!!

Extremos de hoje:

Temperatura Máxima atingida: 21,8ºC ás 14:53 horas

Temperatura Mínima atingida: 16,0ºC ás 5:05 horas


Neste momento:

Céu Pouco Nublado

Temperatura: 18.7ºC

Humidade Relativa: 80%

Pressão Atmosférica: 1016,0 hPa (Estavél)

Vento: Fraco de Norte a 6 km/h


----------



## Snifa (5 Ago 2012 às 21:01)

Boas tardes, 

*Extremos de hoje
*
tempª mínima: *14.2 ºc *

tempª máxima: *20.4 ºc *


*Actual
*
tempª: 16.6 ºc 

Vento: NW: 12 Km/h

Pressão: 1015.8 hpa

Humidade: 86 %


Dia de céu por vezes muito nublado, em especial durante a manhã, ontem ao fim da tarde ainda choveu de forma fraca e com curta duração, sem acumulação.


----------



## Veterano (6 Ago 2012 às 08:51)

Bom dia. Muito sol, com vento fraco e 15,7º, vamos aguardar pela nortada!


----------



## Aristocrata (6 Ago 2012 às 10:42)

Bom dia

Manhã muito bonita.
Ao amanhecer apresentavam-se alguns bancos de nevoeiro disperso (pouco densos) e céu parcialmente nublado (nuvens médias e altas).
Neste momento o céu apresenta-se praticamente limpo - uma ou outra nuvem dispersa e pequena.
O vento sopra fraco de NNO a ENE.
A madrugada foi bem fresca...*Tmín: 8,7ºC*.

*Atual
T: 21,2ºC
Hr: 35%
P.condensação: 5,0ºC
Pressão: 1019,0 hPa*​


----------



## Miguel96 (6 Ago 2012 às 10:58)

Bom Dia!!!

Sigo com Céu Praticamente Limpo, a temperatura está a aquecer e já vai nos 18,8ºC.

Dados actuais:
Temperatura: 18,8ºC
Humid.Rel: 78%
Pressão:1020,7 hPa
Vento Fraco a 6 km/h


----------



## Miguel96 (6 Ago 2012 às 13:51)

Boa Tarde!!!!

Sigo com Céu Limpo e nebulado a Este, lá fora estão uns agradáveis 21,4ºC com vento fraco a 8 km/h de Norte e 69% de Humidade Relativa.


----------



## Miguel96 (6 Ago 2012 às 19:11)

Neste momento, o Céu encobriu, o sol desapareceu e a temperatura baixou fez com que as pessoas saissem rapidamente da praia devido ao tempo fresco que se faz sentir. Isto tudo começou a partir das 17 horas, o aparecimento das nuvens e o aumento da intensidade do vento que fez com que a temperatura baixasse.

Dados actuais:

Temperatura: 19.1ºC

Humidade Relativa: 81%

Pressão Atmosférica: 1019,6 hPa (Estavél)

Vento:  Moderado de Nordeste a 14 km/h


----------



## Snifa (6 Ago 2012 às 21:59)

Boas noites, 

Dia de céu por vezes com alguma nebulosidade alta, em especial ao fim da tarde,madrugada fresca, algum nevoeiro matinal junto ao rio.

*Extremos de hoje
*
tempª mínima: *12.1 ºc *

tempª máxima: *20.8 ºc *


*Actual
*
tempª: 16.1 ºc 

Vento NW : 17 Km/h

Pressão: 1019.6 hpa

Humidade: 82 %


----------



## Miguel96 (6 Ago 2012 às 22:09)

Boa Noite,

Hoje o dia foi de nebulosidade alta ao final da tarde.

*Extremos de Hoje:*

Temp. Máxima: 21,7 ºC

Temp. Mínima: 14,0 ºC


*Dados Atuais:*

Temp.: 17,1 ºc 

Vento :NE a 10 Km/h

Humidade: 86 %

Pressão: 1020,0 hPa


----------



## Aristocrata (7 Ago 2012 às 11:48)

Bom dia

Belo dia o de hoje e sensivelmente mais quente que os anteriores.
Céu pouco nublado (alguma nebulosidade alta dispersa) e vento calmo - o que aumenta a sensação de calor...
A madrugada foi fresca com uma *Tmín* de *10,1ºC*.
Ontem a *Tmáx* foi de *24,5ºC*, valor já ultrapassado hoje.

*Atual
T: 25,3ºC
Hr: 33%
P.Condensação: 8,0ºC
Pressão: 1017,0 hPa​*


----------



## Miguel96 (7 Ago 2012 às 14:10)

Boa Tarde!

Neste momento está Céu limpo, uns frescos *19,4ºC*, vento de *Norte* a *13 km/h* e *76%* de Humidade Relativa.


----------



## Veterano (7 Ago 2012 às 14:24)

Boa tarde. Por Rio Tinto estão 28,2º, com vento fraco e algumas nuvens altas a leste. Aqui a nortada ainda não chega...


----------



## MarioCabral (7 Ago 2012 às 15:31)

Boa tarde camaradas,

De regresso após alguns dias de férias, por aqui mantém-se o tempo fresco, o Verão continua a medo...e a nortada a ser uma constante...
Apesar de tudo o dia de hoje mais quente que o anterior...
As noite continuam a ser frescas...entre os 13º-14ºc...

Actuais *23,2ºc* e *60%* de humidade relativa...até já...


----------



## MarioCabral (7 Ago 2012 às 16:18)

Comprova-se que as noites estão fresca...Macedo de Cavaleiros estará com algum problema, mas a nossa capital habitual do frio desceu até aos 3,5ºc...muito bom =)


----------



## ciclonico (7 Ago 2012 às 19:38)

Situação sinóptica para o Litoral Norte para (08/08/12)

Na altitude de 500mb encontramo-nos na vertente ocidental duma dorsal. Dorsal, essa, que tende a aproximar-se ligeiramentel para o final do dia, vinda de Espanha,aumentando ainda mais as condições para estabilidade em altura. Ventos do quadrante sul-sudoeste.

Em superfície temos um pântano barométrico, com alguma ligeira tendência para um vale térmico, embora marginal à região.

O conjunto das duas situações fará que tenhamos bom tempo, contudo as temperaturas só ultrapassarão os 30ºC na parte mais interior da região. Numa situação de pântano barométrico, impôem-se as brisas e como tal a brisa marítima suavizará as temperaturas na parte mais litoral, mas em contrapartida, a nortada não se fará quase sentir.


----------



## filipe cunha (7 Ago 2012 às 21:04)

MarioCabral disse:


> Comprova-se que as noites estão fresca...Macedo de Cavaleiros estará com algum problema, mas a nossa capital habitual do frio desceu até aos 3,5ºc...muito bom =)



Acho essas minimas muitos esquisitas e fora da epoca


----------



## Miguel96 (7 Ago 2012 às 22:14)

Boa Noite!!
*
Aqui vai os Extremos de Hoje:*

Temperatura Máxima: *19,9ºC*

Temperatura Mínima: *14,4ºC*

Neste momento:

17,0ºC e 88% de HR


----------



## Snifa (7 Ago 2012 às 22:35)

Boas noites, 

Hoje já esteve um pouco mais quente, dia de céu geralmente limpo ou pouco nublado por nuvens altas.

*Extremos de hoje
*
tempª mínima: *13.6 ºc *

tempª máxima: *25.5 ºc *


*Actual
*
tempª 20.0 ºc 

Vento: NNW: 5 Km/h

Pressão: 1015.8 hpa

Humidade: 76 %

Nos próximos dias deverá voltar a subir mais um pouco a temperatura..


----------



## Miguel96 (8 Ago 2012 às 10:44)

Bom Dia!!

Sigo com Nevoeiro, 18,1ºC , Vento de SE a 10 km/h e 88% de Hum.Rel.


----------



## Snifa (8 Ago 2012 às 13:10)

Boas, 

por aqui a máxima até ao momento ainda não foi além dos *20.9 ºc *( mínima *15.3 ºc *)

neste momento com vento de SW a temperatura desceu para os 20.1 ºc 

há uma faixa de nevoeiro denso junto à costa a aproximar-se...

tempo agradável e fresquinho para quem está a trabalhar, nem tanto para quem quer ir à praia aqui no Litoral Norte....muito nevoeiro e humidade...


----------



## Aristocrata (8 Ago 2012 às 13:15)

Boa tarde

O céu apresenta-se praticamente limpo (nebulosidade alta dispersa pouco significativa), alguma neblina no ar.
O vento está calmo.
A noite ainda foi fresca - *Tmín: 12,1ºC*


Dados atuais:


----------



## Miguel96 (8 Ago 2012 às 14:13)

Actuais *19,6ºC* com Nevoeiro é normal, isto é litoral.


----------



## João Soares (8 Ago 2012 às 14:56)

Boa Tarde! 

Nevoeiro. *18.2ºC*


----------



## Miguel96 (8 Ago 2012 às 15:10)

Afinal também chegou aí o nevoeiro, João Soares. Sigo com 19,7ºC


----------



## João Soares (8 Ago 2012 às 15:13)

Miguel96 disse:


> Afinal também chegou aí o nevoeiro, João Soares. Sigo com 19,7ºC



Está nevoeiro desde às 6h. A temperatura vai subindo 18.5ºC


----------



## Snifa (8 Ago 2012 às 22:00)

Boas noites, 

*Extremos de hoje
*
tempª mínima: *15.3 ºc *

tempª máxima: *23.1 ºc *


*Actual*

tempª: 18.1 ºc 

Vento: W : 4 Km/h

Pressão: 1017.1 hpa

Humidade: 92%


Neste momento parece que o nevoeiro está novamente a entrar junto à costa.


----------



## Miguel96 (8 Ago 2012 às 22:14)

Boa Noite!!!

Hoje esteve mais quente do ontem, apesar do nevoeiro que esteve até ás 16 horas.

*Extremos de hoje:*

*Temperatura Máxima: *21,9ºC ás 17h45min

*Temperatura Mínima:* 14,1ºC ás 06h57min


*Neste momento:*

*Temperatura*: 18,3ºC

*Pressão Atmosférica:* 1017,3 hPa ( a subir)

*Vento:* Norte a 5 km/h

*Humidade Relativa:* 91%


----------



## Aristocrata (8 Ago 2012 às 22:46)

Boa noite

Hoje o dia foi quente, contrastando com as noites frescas.
Neste momento o céu está limpo e o vento é calmo (depois de ter soprado moderado durante parte da tarde). Mais uma vez longe de ser uma noite tropical...

*Extremos
Tmín: 12,1ºC
Tmáx: 30,3ºC

Atual
T: 15,8ºC
Hr: 46%
P.Condensação: 4,0ºC
Pressão: 1015,0 hPa*​


----------



## Paula (9 Ago 2012 às 08:50)

Boas 


O dia começou com céu limpo e vento fraco.
Para hoje o IM prevê uma máxima de 33ºC para Braga


----------



## CptRena (9 Ago 2012 às 10:10)

Bom dia

Por aqui o tempo segue com a típica neblina/nevoeiro matinal. A partir das 1200 local ou ainda antes já deve começar a descobrir, o sol.


19,6°C @ 88%
SE @ 0km/h
1015hPa

Entretanto o sol já descobriu, não muito depois de ter postado pela primeira vez, apesar das nuvens ainda andarem ali na costa. A temperatura já começa a subir.


21,6°C @ 79%
NNO @ 0km/h G 7,6km/h
1014hPa


----------



## Miguel96 (9 Ago 2012 às 11:11)

Bom dia a todos!!!!

Eu precisava de saber se choveu nos arredores esta madrugada e se já agora quanto acumulou é que por incrivel que pareça aqui em Espinho choveu esta madrugada.
Quando acordei vi que na minha horta estava meia regada por cima e decidi ir á minha consola da Davis e essa chuva rendeu 0,2mm pela qual a intensidade máxima da chuva foi de 0,2 mm ás 5 horas.
Mas o IM não previa chuva , como é que isto aconteceu ou por outro lado será erro da minha estação.


----------



## CptRena (9 Ago 2012 às 11:17)

Miguel96 disse:


> Bom dia a todos!!!!
> 
> Eu precisava de saber se choveu nos arredores esta madrugada e se já agora quanto acumulou é que por incrivel que pareça aqui em Espinho choveu esta madrugada.
> Quando acordei vi que na minha horta estava meia regada por cima e decidi ir á minha consola da Davis e essa chuva rendeu 0,2mm pela qual a intensidade máxima da chuva foi de 0,2 mm ás 5 horas.
> Mas o IM não previa chuva , como é que isto aconteceu ou por outro lado será erro da minha estação.



Provavelmente condensação no vaso do udómetro devido à elevada humidade relativa que se faz sentir durante a noite no litoral. Ontem na estação AveiroSul (Davis Vantage Pro2 Plus) também tinha registado 0,25mm (Clicar para ver).


----------



## Miguel96 (9 Ago 2012 às 11:34)

CptRena disse:


> Provavelmente condensação no vaso do udómetro devido à elevada humidade relativa que se faz sentir durante a noite no litoral. Ontem na estação AveiroSul (Davis Vantage Pro2 Plus) também tinha registado 0,25mm (Clicar para ver).




E relativamente á terra humida/molhada isto também deveu-se há elevada humidade que se fez sentir durante a noite?
Ao menos já fico esclarecido e muito obrigado CptRena, foi a 1ª vez que me aconteceu e já agora contabilizo esses 0,2 mm de hoje na precipitação acumulada aqui no mes de Agosto?


----------



## CptRena (9 Ago 2012 às 11:49)

Miguel96 disse:


> E relativamente á terra humida/molhada isto também deveu-se há elevada humidade que se fez sentir durante a noite?
> Ao menos já fico esclarecido e muito obrigado CptRena, foi a 1ª vez que me aconteceu e já agora contabilizo esses 0,2 mm de hoje na precipitação acumulada aqui no mes de Agosto?



Quanto à terra molhada, depende do molhado; Se mexeres a terra e estiver toda seca por baixo é da condensação, senão, e se estiver molhada para baixo, até pode ser que tenha chovido qualquer coisa por aí, de tão elevado o nível de saturação do ar. Ou então andaram a regar  (estou a brincar
Quanto à contabilização dos dados isso é melhor falar com pessoal aqui do fórum que tem estação meteorológica e que fazem resumos mensais a ver o que dizem, é que as estações do IM têm, além do udómetro, um sensor de precipitação que calcula a taxa de precipitação e se este der 0 mm/h enquanto que o udómetro contabiliza acumulação, esta acumulação não é contabilizada.


----------



## Miguel96 (9 Ago 2012 às 14:10)

Muito nevoeiro á beira mar, fica a 450 metros daqui e como podem ver na camara do oceanlook de espinho a visibilidade é para ai 15 metros, não dá para ver nada já não via um nevoeiro tão denso há muito tempo,o que faz com que o tempo fresco permaneça.

Sigo com *19,9ºC*, *79%* de HR e Vento *Fraco* a *6 km/h* de NNE.


----------



## CptRena (9 Ago 2012 às 14:19)

Miguel96 disse:


> Muito nevoeiro á beira mar, fica a 450 metros daqui e como podem ver na camara do oceanlook de espinho a visibilidade é para ai 5 metros, não dá para ver nada já não via um nevoeiro tão denso há muito tempo,o que faz com que o tempo fresco permaneça.
> 
> Sigo com *19,9ºC*, *79%* de HR e Vento *Fraco* a *6 km/h* de NNE.



Está mesmo muito nevoeiro à beira mar. Assim como em Espinho, na Praia da Barra está que não se pode Camera. Mesmo assim há resistentes 
Aqui está sol e estou bem perto (≈2,5km linha recta da costa).


----------



## Miguel96 (9 Ago 2012 às 14:43)

Cada vez está mais frio, já vou nos 19,0ºC.


----------



## ciclonico (9 Ago 2012 às 21:51)

Situação sinóptica para 10/08/2012

Na altitude de 500mb temos uma circulação ondulatória e continuaremos sob a influência de uma crista anticiclónica proveniente da faixa de altas pressões subtropicais. Com o passar do dia começaremos lentamente a passar para a vertente ocidental desta crista anticiclónica devido ao afastamento desta para Espanha.Portanto condições para forte estabilidade. Os ventos a essa altitude serão de sul-sudoeste.

Em superfície estaremos em pântano barométrico mas para a tarde uma tímida crista anticiclónica irá colocar-se sobre o litoral norte.

Teremos, então céu limpo, embora os modelos prevejam alguma nubelosidade média para a tarde. Os ventos serão inicialmente fracos e variavéis, tornando-se para a tarde de oeste-noroeste continuando fracos (sem Nortada)


----------



## filipe cunha (9 Ago 2012 às 21:54)

Por aqui agora ainda 22ºC


----------



## Miguel96 (9 Ago 2012 às 21:54)

Boa Noite!!!

Extremos de hoje:

Temperatura Máxima atingida: 20,5ºC ás 12:57 horas

Temperatura Mínima atingida: 14,9ºC ás 6:55 horas

Resumo do Dia:

Hoje foi um dia praticamente de nevoeiro á beira mar, hoje fui á praia de tarde e sentia-se os salpicos do nevoeiro na cara e também poucos foram os corajosos a aparecerem.
A 450 metros da praia, quer dizer na minha casa esteve sol toda a tarde, mas se fosse mais para o interior já se sentia as elevadas temperaturas.
Isto sim é litoral.


Neste momento:

Temperatura: 17.1ºC

Humidade Relativa: 92%

Pressão Atmosférica: 1017,4 hPa (Estavél)

Vento: Muito Fraco de Norte a 3 km/h

Precipitação Total Mês de Agosto: 0,4 mm


----------



## Snifa (9 Ago 2012 às 22:42)

Boas noites, 

Hoje já se sentiu um "cheirinho" a calor, dia de céu geralmente limpo.

*Extremos de hoje
*
tempª mínima: *15.6 ºc *

tempª máxima: *26.4 ºc (* a mais alta do mês até ao momento )


*Actual
*
tempª: 23.4 ºc 

Vento: nulo

Pressão: 1017.8 hpa

Humidade: 62 %


Apesar de a máxima não ter sido muito elevada,  de momento a noite segue tropical , não corre ponta de vento.


----------



## Aristocrata (9 Ago 2012 às 23:38)

Boa noite

Pouco há a registar hoje a não ser a subida de temperatura (noite e dia), isto é, mais quente de dia e menos fresco de noite.
As janelas estão abertas para refrescar a casa, não há vento, mas já estou abaixo de valores "tropicais"

*Extremos
Tmín: 12,9ºC
Tmáx: 34,0ºC

Atual
T: 17,1ºC
Hr: 58%
P.Condensação: 9,0ºC
Pressão: 1017,0 hPa​*


----------



## Veterano (10 Ago 2012 às 08:51)

Bom dia. Algum nevoeiro matutino, com vento fraco de oeste e já 20,2º.

  Um bom dia de praia, se o nevoeiro deixar.


----------



## Miguel96 (10 Ago 2012 às 11:08)

Bons Dias!!!

Sigo com Nevoeiro Cerrado, *18,1ºC*, *89%* de Humidade Relativa, Vento *Muito Fraco *a *1,6 km/h* e *1019,4 hPa *de Pressão Atmosférica.


----------



## Miguel96 (10 Ago 2012 às 11:42)

*18,9ºC * neste momento.


----------



## João Soares (10 Ago 2012 às 13:21)

Numa das poucas zonas abaixo dos 20ºC , com nevoeiro já em fase de dissipação (pelo menos cá para cima).
Actualmente, *18.6ºC*


----------



## filipe cunha (10 Ago 2012 às 13:50)

Por cá 28,2ºC e já esteve 28,5ºC às 12H00


----------



## Estação SP (10 Ago 2012 às 13:51)

Hoje está um dia fraco para fazer praia, céu muito nublado com o nevoeiro a começar a dessipar-se.

Dados atuais:
Temperatura: 20,7ºC
Humidade: 79%
Vento: 5,8km/h de NW
Rajada: 10,1km/h


----------



## Skizzo (10 Ago 2012 às 14:26)

Estou em Vila do Conde, céu encoberto. Mais um dia flop de Verão, para juntar a quase todos os outros.


----------



## Veterano (10 Ago 2012 às 14:51)

O nevoeiro continua firme numa extensão de cerca de 500 metros a partir das praias, a temperatura nessa faixa ronda os 20º.


----------



## Z13 (10 Ago 2012 às 15:50)

Em vila do conde esta manha...


----------



## CptRena (10 Ago 2012 às 17:12)

Parece que há por aí uns sítios em Portugal continental onde faz calor abrasador, por volta dos 40°C.
Bem aqui neste cantinho (Litoral Norte) não está assim muito quente. Particularmente onde estou esteve nublado praticamente todo o dia. E a linha de nebulosidade estende-se do Atlântico (OSO de Portugal) até ao Golfo da Biscaia (ENE de Portugal).
Não passámos dos 25°C por aqui.

22,6°C @ 73%
ONO @ 7,6km/h G 9,3km/h
1016hPa


----------



## Miguel96 (10 Ago 2012 às 20:26)

Boa Tarde!!!

Hoje foi um dia de nevoeiro e céu encoberto de manhã e de tarde, o nevoeiro só começou a dissipar por volta das 17:00h e neste momento nevoeiro nem vê-lo só algumas nuvens altas.

Sigo com *19,6ºC*,* 87%* de Humidade Relativa, Vento *fraco* de Norte a *3km/h* e *1020,4 hPa *de Pressão Atmosférica.


----------



## Miguel96 (10 Ago 2012 às 22:24)

Está uma noite amena, bastante agradável para passear á noite na esplanada junto ao mar.

Sigo com *18,6ºC*, Vento *nulo* e *91%* de Humid.Rel.


----------



## Miguel96 (10 Ago 2012 às 23:04)

Previsões para amanhã para aqui Grande Porto e regiões Norte e Centro:

*Grande Porto:*
Céu pouco nublado, apresentando-se temporariamente muito nublado no
até ao final da manhã.
*Possibilidade de ocorrência de períodos de chuva fraca ou chuvisco
até ao início da manhã.*
Vento fraco (inferior a 15 km/h), soprando temporariamente moderado
(15 a 25 km/h) de noroeste durante a tarde.
Pequena descida da temperatura mínima.

*Regiões Norte e Centro:*
Céu pouco nublado ou limpo, apresentando-se temporariamente
muito nublado no litoral até ao final da manhã e em alguns
locais da faixa costeira até meio da tarde.
*Possibilidade de ocorrência de períodos de chuva fraca ou chuvisco*
até ao início da manhã no litoral a norte do cabo Carvoeiro.

Fonte de Informação: 
Instituto de Meteorologia- www.meteo.pt


----------



## Miguel96 (10 Ago 2012 às 23:16)

*Extremos de hoje:*

*Temperatura Máxima atingida:* 21,9ºC

*Temperatura Mínima atingida:*14,8ºC

*Neste momento:*

*Temperatura:* 17.7ºC

*Humidade Relativa: *91%

*Pressão Atmosférica:* 1021,0 hPa (Estavél)

*Vento:* Nulo


----------



## Estação SP (10 Ago 2012 às 23:29)

*Extremos de hoje:*

Temperatura máxima: *22,5ºC*

Temperatura mínima: *14,4ºC*


*Dados Atuais:*

Temepratura: 16,7ºC

Humidade: 92%

Vento: 0km/h de N


----------



## Z13 (11 Ago 2012 às 11:11)

Foz do Douro à minutos (vista desde a praia de Lavadores) - vento fraco, céu descoberto


----------



## Z13 (11 Ago 2012 às 12:11)

As condições mudaram radicalmente nos últimos 20 minutos. Vindo de Sul, um banco denso de nevoeiro invadiu as praias... Visibilidade de 50/60 metros...


----------



## Veterano (11 Ago 2012 às 12:20)

É bem verdade, Z13, parecia que o nevoeiro estava distante, mas regressou em força...


----------



## João Soares (11 Ago 2012 às 13:33)

Z13 disse:


> As condições mudaram radicalmente nos últimos 20 minutos. Vindo de Sul, um banco denso de nevoeiro invadiu as praias... Visibilidade de 50/60 metros...



Sejas bem-vindo, uma vez mais, a Canidelo - Lavadores. 

Cá por cima, o nevoeiro hoje decidiu não aparecer. 
No entanto, ainda bastante humidade, 91% e 21ºC

Vê-se alguns cumulus no horizonte.


----------



## Miguel96 (11 Ago 2012 às 14:16)

Boas Tardes!!!

Sigo com Céu Limpo, vários cumulus a Este, vento fraco de Norte a 6 km/h, 22,7ºC e 78% de Humidade Relativa.

Esta madrugada chegou a chover aqui em Espinho, pelo que parece acumulei 0,2 mm, ao todo este mês acumulei 0,6 mm.


----------



## MarioCabral (11 Ago 2012 às 14:48)

Miguel96 disse:


> Boas Tardes!!!
> 
> Sigo com Céu Limpo, vários cumulus a Este, vento fraco de Norte a 6 km/h, 22,7ºC e 78% de Humidade Relativa.
> 
> Esta madrugada chegou a chover aqui em Espinho, pelo que parece acumulei 0,2 mm, ao todo este mês acumulei 0,6 mm.



Boa tardes,

Terá sido chuva ou o excessivo nevoeiro...?não me parece ter havido condições para chover...
Por aqui a descoberto o céu, mas olhando um pouco mais para SW nota-se alguma nebulosidade "esbranquiçada" na região das praias...

Actuais *23,8ºc* e *70%* de humidade relativa...começa a quebrar a temperatura que já esteve nos 24,5ºc...


----------



## MarioCabral (11 Ago 2012 às 15:23)

Começam agora a chegar verdadeiramente as nuvens terra dentro...não são ameaçadoras...mas estragam o dia para quem quer fazer praia...


----------



## Miguel96 (11 Ago 2012 às 16:34)

MarioCabral disse:


> Boa tardes,
> 
> Terá sido chuva ou o excessivo nevoeiro...?não me parece ter havido condições para chover...



Eu acho que pode ter sido excesso de nevoeiro, mas como o Instituto de Meteorologia previa chuva fraca ou chuviscos fica-se na dúvida.

Actuais 21,7ºC, 82% de Humidade, Vento Fraco.


----------



## Miguel96 (11 Ago 2012 às 16:40)

Nuvens bastante escuras e ameaçadoras a Este, cerca de 5 km/h daqui.

Nevoeiro neste momento na praia.


----------



## CptRena (11 Ago 2012 às 16:44)

Miguel96 disse:


> Eu acho que pode ter sido excesso de nevoeiro, mas como o Instituto de Meteorologia previa chuva fraca ou chuviscos fica-se na dúvida.
> 
> Actuais 21,7ºC, 82% de Humidade, Vento Fraco.



Deve ter sido a mesma situação que discutimos da outra vez. A Davis do CESAM na UA também registou 0,2mm hoje. E também já conta com 0,6mm este mês. Acredito que seja apenas condensação, da excessiva humidade relativa do ar.

Segue-se com céu praticamente limpo com neblina do lado do mar/oceano.

25,7°C @ 71%
SO @ 0km/h G 16,9km/h
1017hPa


----------



## MarioCabral (11 Ago 2012 às 16:57)

CptRena disse:


> Deve ter sido a mesma situação que discutimos da outra vez. A Davis do CESAM na UA também registou 0,2mm hoje. E também já conta com 0,6mm este mês. Acredito que seja apenas condensação, da excessiva humidade relativa do ar.
> 
> Segue-se com céu praticamente limpo com neblina do lado do mar/oceano.
> 
> ...



Já também aqui tive ocasiões, principalmente durante a noite em que a diminuição da radiação solar faz aumentar a humidade em alguns dias para valores próximos dos 96-98%, em que também tive acumulações residuais mas não foi mais nada que a própria condensação...

Actuais *24,4ºc* e *71%* de humidade relativa...já estivemos nos 24,9ºc...mantém-se alguma nebulosidade...


----------



## Ruipedroo (11 Ago 2012 às 17:13)

Boas tardes,
Depois de uns dias em Portimão, cá estou eu de volta. 
Apanhei bons dias de praia, outros nem por isso, bastante vento e água muito mais fria que o normal, houveram dias que nem se conseguia estar lá dentro, gelava os ossos. O único período que me fez acreditar que estava no Algarve foi no fim de Julho e no fim da primeira dezena de Agosto. Mesmo assim não deixam de ser uns dias bem passados. 

Hoje, aqui no norte está nublado por cirros e outras nuvens mais baixas, temperatura amena.


----------



## Miguel96 (11 Ago 2012 às 18:10)

*21,8ºC* neste momento!!!


----------



## Miguel96 (11 Ago 2012 às 18:46)

Temperatura a subir, sigo com *22.0ºC* e *85%* de Humidade.


----------



## Miguel96 (11 Ago 2012 às 19:57)

Bom final de tarde!!!

Sigo com Céu Parcialmente nublado e temperatura a baixar.

*Dados Atuais:*

*Temperatura: *20,6ºC

*Humidade:* 89%

*Vento:* Norte a 8 km/h

*Pressão Atmosférica:* 1019,7 hPa


----------



## Miguel96 (11 Ago 2012 às 20:53)

Boa Noite!!!

Sigo com* 20,2ºC*, vento fresco de *Norte* a *5 km/h *e *91%* de Hum.Rel.


----------



## Miguel96 (11 Ago 2012 às 21:34)

Neste momento 20,1ºC, tempo razoável para andar á noite a ver as variedades, se fosse o algarve melhor.


----------



## Miguel96 (11 Ago 2012 às 22:47)

*Extremos de hoje:*

*Temperatura Máxima atingida:* 22,9ºC

*Temperatura Mínima atingida: *16,5ºC


*Neste momento:*

Temperatura semelhante á anterior mas um bocadinho mais fresco.

*Temperatura:* 19,8ºc

*Humidade Relativa:* 92%

*Pressão Atmosférica:* 1019,7 hPa (Estavél)

*Vento:* Fraco de Norte a 6 km/h


----------



## Aristocrata (12 Ago 2012 às 00:17)

Boa noite

Cá temos um fim de semana "de re*frescos*"
Temperatura bem amena de dia e noites frescas, céu parcialmente a muito nublado (nuvens altas\médias) e vento fraco a moderado de ONO. São pois dias frescos estes...
Neste momento o vento está calmo e o céu permanece parcialmente nublado por nuvens altas.

*Extremos de sábado:
Tmín: 7,9ºC
Tmáx: 26,3ºC

Atual
T: 17,1ºC
Hr: 76%
P.Orvalho: 13,0ºC
Pressão: 1019,0 hPa​*
Bom fim de semana


----------



## João Soares (12 Ago 2012 às 00:19)

Cheguei agora da Praia, e embora a humidade fosse elevada e o orvalho a cair, estava-se muito bem lá. Vento muito fraco.


----------



## Miguel96 (12 Ago 2012 às 11:55)

Bom Dia!!!

Sigo com 21,3ºC, 82% de Humidade, vento fraco de NE a 6km/h e 1018,7 hPa de Pressão Atmosférica.


----------



## Miguel96 (12 Ago 2012 às 13:39)

Esta morno lá fora, sigo com *22,7ºC* e vento fraco de *Norte *a *8 km/h*.


----------



## CptRena (12 Ago 2012 às 17:50)

Boa tarde

Muita nebulosidade a entrar de NO, vamos lá ver se não estraga a observação das perseidas.






©NOAA

23,8°C @ 69%
O @ 9,3 G 9,7 km/h
1014hPa


----------



## Aristocrata (12 Ago 2012 às 18:30)

Bom fim de tarde

Efectivamente o verão está em modo "primavera".
O céu esteve permanentemente muito nublado (nebulosidade média a alta) e o vento soprou fraco a moderado (nomeadamente pela tarde).
Pouco sol, temperatura amena, algum vento. É o prenúncio para um início de semana eventualmente húmido, com alguma chuva, e que depois deverá dar lugar para o final da semana a subida da temperatura, mais condizente com a estação.

*Extremos
Tmín: 11,7ºC
Tmáx: 24,9ºC
Rajada máxima: 23,8 km\h

Atual
T: 20,5ºC
Hr: 48%
P.Orvalho: 9,0ºC
Pressão: 1016,0 hPa*​


----------



## Paula (12 Ago 2012 às 20:14)

Boa noite.

Dia de céu muito nublado, com o sol a espreitar pela tarde.
O vento soprou fraco a moderado, mais pela tarde.

Acredito que amanhã pela manhã, ou pela tarde comece a pingar por estes lados


----------



## Miguel96 (12 Ago 2012 às 20:26)

Boa Tarde!!!

Sigo com 20,6ºC, 83% de Humidade Relativa.

Espero à noite ver as Perseidas, a minha estação já deu o alerta que vão cair aqui em espinho.


----------



## Vince (12 Ago 2012 às 21:06)

Miguel96 disse:


> Espero à noite ver as Perseidas, a minha estação já deu o alerta que vão cair aqui em espinho.



E já arranjaste capacete ? Pode ser chato se caírem aí em casa 
Fora brincadeira, a explicação é simples, o que a tua estação tem é um calendário de alguns eventos astronómicos, e 11/12 de Agosto é o pico das Perseidas, a estação está apenas a informar disso, e não que vão cair em Espinho, pois não poderia prever tal coisa. Tal como em Outubro indicará as Orionídeas, em Novembro as Leónidas, etc, etc.


----------



## Paula (12 Ago 2012 às 21:09)

Vince disse:


> E já arranjaste capacete ? Pode ser chato se caírem aí em casa
> Fora brincadeira, a explicação é simples, o que a tua estação tem é um calendário de alguns eventos astronómicos, e 11/12 de Agosto é o pico das Perseidas, a estação está apenas a informar disso, e não que vão cair em Espinho, pois não poderia prever tal coisa. Tal como em Outubro indicará as Orionídeas, em Novembro as Leónidas, etc, etc.



Alguém sabe onde vão ser visíveis, mais exatamente?


----------



## Vince (12 Ago 2012 às 21:12)

Paula disse:


> Alguém sabe onde vão ser visíveis, mais exatamente?



Já são visíveis há vários dias, passa por este tópico:
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/astron...s-das-perseidas-2012-a-6605-mais-recente.html

Mas hoje o céu infelizmente está com nuvens em boa parte do país, mas aí no Minho parece que vão ter melhor sorte.


----------



## Paula (12 Ago 2012 às 21:22)

Vince disse:


> Já são visíveis há vários dias, passa por este tópico:
> http://www.meteopt.com/forum/astron...s-das-perseidas-2012-a-6605-mais-recente.html
> 
> Mas hoje o céu infelizmente está com nuvens em boa parte do país, mas aí no Minho parece que vão ter melhor sorte.



Obrigada!


----------



## Miguel96 (12 Ago 2012 às 21:31)

*19,8ºC* neste momento.


----------



## ciclonico (12 Ago 2012 às 22:39)

Situação sinóptica para o dia 13/08/2012

Na Altitude dos 500mb, estaremos, inicialmente sob a influência do flanco sul do fluxo zonal com ventos de oeste. Para o final do dia a tendência é para começarmos a ficar na vertente leste dum vale depressionário (sinal de tendência para instabilidade em altura) com o vento a tomar uma posição mais de sudoeste

Em superfície, estaremos sob a influência da margem do anticiclone dos Açores, com vento variável mas, para o final do dia já estaremos sob a influência duma perturbação de oeste, rodando os ventos para sudoeste e menos na recta final do dia para sul-sudoeste.

http://s1054.photobucket.com/pixlrE.../mardonorte/?action=view&current=8bd8495b.jpg


----------



## Snifa (12 Ago 2012 às 22:52)

Boas noites, 

*Extremos de hoje
*
tempª mínima: *16.0 ºc *

tempª máxima: *22.6 ºc* 

*Actual
*
tempª: 17.8 ºc 

Vento WNW: 5 Km/h

Pressão: 1016.6 hpa

Humidade: 89 %

Dia de céu geralmente muito nublado por nuvens médias e altas.


----------



## Miguel96 (12 Ago 2012 às 23:01)

BoasNoites!!!

*Extremos de hoje:*

*Temperatura Máxima atingida: 23,2ºC*

*Temperatura Mínima atingida: 16,7ºC*


----------



## Miguel96 (12 Ago 2012 às 23:02)

*Neste momento:*

Céu Limpo

*Temperatura:* 18,9ºC

*Humidade Relativa:* 88%

*Pressão Atmosférica: *1017,1 hPa

*Vento:* NW a 2 km/h


----------



## Miguel96 (13 Ago 2012 às 09:58)

Bons Dias!!!

Céu quase limpo, 19,3ºC e vento de SW a 10 km/h.


----------



## Miguel96 (13 Ago 2012 às 11:26)

Está calor lá fora, sigo com *22,3ºC*, *73%* de HR e Vento *Fraco* a *10 km/h *de *NW*.


----------



## Miguel96 (13 Ago 2012 às 13:33)

Agora estão 23,4ºC


----------



## CptRena (13 Ago 2012 às 17:06)

A chuva já se avizinha.
O tempo está carregado, quente e húmido. Existe muita humidade na atmosfera.






©NOAA

O vento já começa a virar para SO e a pressão atmosférica tem descido a um ritmo considerável.




©CESAM/UA




IILHAVOG2
©Weather Underground®

26,2°C @ 66%
SO @ 6,4 G 9,3km/h
1010hPa


----------



## CptRena (13 Ago 2012 às 17:58)

O "molho" está a chegar com força à Galicia. Veremos se não morre ao entrar em terra.


----------



## Snifa (13 Ago 2012 às 22:17)

Boas noites, 

*Extremos de hoje
*
tempª mínima: *15.1 ºc *

tempª máxima: *23.4 ºc *

*Actual
*
tempª:19.0 ºc 

Vento S: 18 Km/h

Pressão: 1013.2 hpa

Humidade: 89 %


Céu encoberto neste momento, noite agradável mas bastante húmida, vento Sul a aumentar lentamente de intensidade.


----------



## Miguel96 (13 Ago 2012 às 22:47)

Boas Noites!!!!

Está calor cá fora, mais parece o Algarve, sigo com *21,0ºC* e vento quente.
Á quanto tempo Espinho não tinha esta temperatura de noite, hoje para dormir vai ser dificil, tenho *23,7ºC *dentro de casa, estou a assar.

*Extremos de hoje:*

*Temperatura Máxima atingida:* 24,0ºC

*Temperatura Mínima atingida:* 17,2ºC

*Neste momento:*

*Temperatura:* 21,0 ºC
*
Humidade Relativa:* 86%

*Pressão Atmosférica:* 1013, 7 hPa

*Vento: *Vento de SW e W a 6 km/h

Amanhã é que vai ser!!!!


----------



## Skizzo (13 Ago 2012 às 22:50)

Já vi que és muito calorento, lol.


----------



## Miguel96 (13 Ago 2012 às 22:50)

As células de chuva já chegaram a Portugal, mais precisamente ao Minho eheh.






No site do Instituto Meteorologia já são visiveis no Radar






Como também no wunderground e outros...


----------



## João Pedro (13 Ago 2012 às 23:11)

O vento, relativamente fresco, já sopra com alguma intensidade por aqui há algum tempo.


----------



## João Soares (14 Ago 2012 às 00:36)

Que sensação de abafado que está 

20.0ºC e 97% de Humidade relativa.


----------



## boneli (14 Ago 2012 às 00:48)

Por enqunto chuva nem vê-la, mas deve estar para breve que faz bem falta.


----------



## 1337 (14 Ago 2012 às 01:01)

boneli disse:


> Por enqunto chuva nem vê-la, mas deve estar para breve que faz bem falta.



Que estranho em Braga não chover e aqui está a chover já forte . Parece chuva de Dezembro mas com temperatura de verão 18.1ºC


----------



## boneli (14 Ago 2012 às 01:04)

1337 disse:


> Que estranho em Braga não chover e aqui está a chover já forte . Parece chuva de Dezembro mas com temperatura de verão 18.1ºC



Retifico....começou agora a chover.


----------



## João Pedro (14 Ago 2012 às 01:18)

E por aqui já chove!


----------



## João Soares (14 Ago 2012 às 01:25)

Por Canidelo, também já chove.

*19.6ºC *e *98%* HR.


----------



## Stinger (14 Ago 2012 às 01:40)

Por aqui já há chuvisco , a tipica morrinha . Basta ve-la no lampeao das ruas ela a cair muitooo lentamente 

E o cheiro tipico a vir humm


----------



## MSantos (14 Ago 2012 às 02:13)

Desejo uma boa rega ao pessoal do Litoral Norte, deverão ser os únicos contemplados pela preciosa


----------



## Ruipedroo (14 Ago 2012 às 03:16)

Aguaceiro intenso neste momento.


----------



## GabKoost (14 Ago 2012 às 06:23)

A preciosa chuva começou a abater-se por estas bandas por volta da 1 da manhã.

Não parou até agora. Com maior ou menor intensidade, já cá ficaram 6mm.

VENHA MAIS!


----------



## Snifa (14 Ago 2012 às 07:49)

Bons dias, 

tempo de chuva por aqui, cai certinha, sigo com * 8.6  mm* acumulados até ao momento.

Tempª: 18.2 ºc 

Vento SSE: 25 Km/h

Pressão: 1009.7 hpa ( a descer )

Humidade: 98%

Ceu encoberto e chuva


----------



## filipe cunha (14 Ago 2012 às 08:25)

Ontem acumulou 1,2mm, hoje já vai nos 16,8mm


----------



## GabKoost (14 Ago 2012 às 08:36)

13mm and counting!


----------



## filipe cunha (14 Ago 2012 às 08:58)

Por cá vai nos 18,6mm


----------



## Veterano (14 Ago 2012 às 09:44)

Por Rio Tinto chove agora de forma moderada, com 19,9º.


----------



## vegastar (14 Ago 2012 às 09:48)

18,2mm. Chove fortemente neste momento.


----------



## Snifa (14 Ago 2012 às 09:58)

Chove bem por aqui : *10.4 mm *acumulados até ao momento.


----------



## filipe cunha (14 Ago 2012 às 10:17)

*Hoje 21,9mm*


----------



## c.bernardino (14 Ago 2012 às 10:21)

filipe cunha disse:


> *Hoje 21,9mm*



mas isso é um bocado acima do modelado.... ou é impressão minha?


----------



## Snifa (14 Ago 2012 às 10:27)

E chove, chove, chove.....


*12.4 mm *acumulados até ao momento..


----------



## Miguel96 (14 Ago 2012 às 10:35)

Aqui em Espinho começou a chover por volta das 04:11h  e até ao momento apesar de ainda chover já tenho um acumulado de *2,4 mm*. Os vossos acumulados são mesmo bons, mas também espero atingi-los aqui em Espinho.

De momento não chove, mas o vento está moderado de SW a 18 km/h.

Sigo com 20,9ºC, 90% de Humidade Relativa, 1011,5 hP.


----------



## Aristocrata (14 Ago 2012 às 10:41)

Bom dia gente

Mas que rega valente.
O cebolo, os pimentos, o feijão, o milho, as cabaças, os tomates, as árvores de fruto...e as vinhas! Tudo regado a preceito, não é?!
Este canto norte está bem molhado...e acompanhado de algum vento de SO, por vezes moderado.
O *acumulado de precipitação* é agora de *20,1 mm*, valor muito interessante para um dia de Agosto.
Neste momento apenas chuvisca.

*Atual
T: 19,5ºC
Hr: 92%
P.Orvalho: 18,0ºC
Pressão: 1012,0 hPa
Vento médio: 10,4 km\h de S
Rajada: 21,6 km\h de S​*


----------



## N_Fig (14 Ago 2012 às 10:47)

Estou muito espantado com a quantidade de chuva que aí caiu, tenho ideia de alguém ter dito que íamos ser afetados por duas frentes, sendo assim esta foi a primeira e a outra passará mais tarde, ou estarei errado?


----------



## filipe cunha (14 Ago 2012 às 10:51)

c.bernardino disse:


> mas isso é um bocado acima do modelado.... ou é impressão minha?



É mesmo real, chove forte sem intervalos...
http://www.meteogalicia.es/web/mode...nid=AAC80D3BD25B80B4C79B21C121BDD193.EUME-01D
A coisa vai aumentar


----------



## Snifa (14 Ago 2012 às 10:54)

N_Fig disse:


> Estou muito espantado com a quantidade de chuva que aí caiu, tenho ideia de alguém ter dito que íamos ser afetados por duas frentes, sendo assim esta foi a primeira e a outra passará mais tarde, ou estarei errado?



Esta é a primeira frente, mais logo deverá entrar outra talvez mais activa, o NW está em alerta amarelo por chuva forte, segundo  o IM.

Previsão para 3ª feira, 14 de agosto de 2012

REGIÕES A NORTE DO SISTEMA MONTANHOSO MONTEJUNTO-ESTRELA:
Períodos de céu muito nublado, apresentando-se geralmente muito
nublado nas regiões do litoral.
*Períodos de chuva, em geral fraca, nas regiões do litoral, sendo
moderada a forte no Minho e Douro Litoral, estendendo-se às
restantes regiões para o final do dia.*
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 25 km/h) de sudoeste, soprando
moderado a forte (25 a 40 km/h) de sul no litoral, e tornando-se
forte (35 a 55 km/h) com rajadas da ordem dos 80 km/h nas terras
altas a partir do final da tarde.
Pequena descida da temperatura máxima no litoral da região Norte.


GRANDE PORTO:
Céu geralmente muito nublado.
*Períodos de chuva, sendo temporariamente forte no final dia.*
Vento moderado (20 a 30 km/h) de sul, tornando-se moderado
a forte (30 a 40 km/h) a partir da tarde.
Pequena descida da temperatura máxima.


Actualizado a 14 de agosto de 2012 às 5:14 UTC



Previsão para 4ª feira, 15 de agosto de 2012

REGIÕES NORTE E CENTRO:
Céu geralmente muito nublado, diminuindo gradualmente de
nebulosidade a partir do final da manhã.
*Períodos de chuva até meio da manhã, sendo por vezes forte
até ao início da manhã no Minho e Douro Litoral.*
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 25 km/h) do quadrante oeste, soprando
moderado a forte (25 a 40 km/h) de sudoeste no litoral no início
do dia.
Nas terras altas, o vento soprará forte (35 a 55 km/h) de sudoeste
com rajadas da ordem dos 80 km/h até ao início da manhã.
Descida da temperatura máxima na região Centro e no interior
da região Norte.


Actualizado a 14 de agosto de 2012 às 5:27 UTC


http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/previsaodescritiva/


----------



## filipe cunha (14 Ago 2012 às 10:55)

Aristocrata disse:


> Bom dia gente
> 
> Mas que rega valente.
> O cebolo, os pimentos, o feijão, o milho, as cabaças, os tomates, as árvores de fruto...e as vinhas! Tudo regado a preceito, não é?!
> ...



Por cá tambem tem regado bem e continua...os meus gojis é que não estão a gostar de tanta água....


----------



## N_Fig (14 Ago 2012 às 10:58)

Snifa disse:


> Esta é a primeira frente, mais logo deverá entrar outra talvez mais activa, o NW está em alerta amarelo por chuva forte, segundo  o IM.
> 
> Previsão para 3ª feira, 14 de agosto de 2012
> 
> ...



Pois, estou a ver, mas pelo que percebi das vossas postagens o que aconteceu na primeira frente também já não foi propriamente chuvisco/chuva fraca, para quem já acumulou 20 e tal mílimetros e a "chuva forte" ainda nem chegou...


----------



## filipe cunha (14 Ago 2012 às 11:04)

24 mm


----------



## mns87 (14 Ago 2012 às 11:07)

Bom dia,Ontem por volta da meia noite, avistei uns relâmpagos ao longe.Apenas eram uns clarões,ainda vi uns 2,para o lado do norte(Porto). Não sei se mais alguem detectou?


----------



## Miguel96 (14 Ago 2012 às 11:25)

Muito escuro a NORTE


----------



## Snifa (14 Ago 2012 às 12:11)

De momento caem apenas umas pingas esporádicas, céu muito escuro a Oeste..

*13.4 mm* acumulados 

tempo algo abafado e muito húmido...

Vento Sul a aumentar de intensidade.


----------



## 1337 (14 Ago 2012 às 12:24)

Impressionante só num dia quase atingir a média para o mes de Agosto . E o melhor ainda está reservado para esta noite, o Meteogalicia preve mesmo TROVOADA :O. Sigo com 25 mm


----------



## boneli (14 Ago 2012 às 13:09)

1337 disse:


> Impressionante só num dia quase atingir a média para o mes de Agosto . E o melhor ainda está reservado para esta noite, o Meteogalicia preve mesmo TROVOADA :O. Sigo com 25 mm



Até amanhã poderás chegar perto dos 40 o que é bom par o mês de Agosto.


----------



## Miguel96 (14 Ago 2012 às 13:27)

As células estão a chegar!!!!


----------



## filipe cunha (14 Ago 2012 às 13:32)

Depois de um intervalo para almoço, voltou a chuva, sigo com 25,2mm


----------



## Snifa (14 Ago 2012 às 13:34)

Recomeçou a chover por aqui..

vem bastante escuro de Oeste e SW..

Web Cam de Leça da Palmeira:








http://www.leca-weather.com:7648/


----------



## Miguel96 (14 Ago 2012 às 13:38)

começou a pingar, estas celulas prometem.


----------



## Veterano (14 Ago 2012 às 13:38)

Por Rio Tinto algumas gotas começam a cair, depois de acalmia.


----------



## Miguel96 (14 Ago 2012 às 13:53)

Chove moderado agora!!!


----------



## João Pedro (14 Ago 2012 às 14:04)

Por aqui, a parte mais interessante da manhã foi entre as 9:30 e as 10:00 quando uma chuvada muito intensa se abateu sobre este lado do Porto. Foi lindo! 

Agora mal pinga, vamos ver o que virá ainda até ao final do dia.


----------



## Miguel96 (14 Ago 2012 às 14:10)

*2,8mm* acumulados!!!

Continua a chover embora seja fraco


----------



## Veterano (14 Ago 2012 às 14:19)

Recomeçou a festa: chuva moderada!


----------



## xes (14 Ago 2012 às 14:20)

Tanta chuvinha, ate já tinha saudades, de momento não estou em casa e não tenho acesso a minha estação.


----------



## Miguel96 (14 Ago 2012 às 14:31)

*4,4 mm* agora.

Chove fraco a moderado


----------



## Skizzo (14 Ago 2012 às 14:36)

Depois do nevoeiro, do frio, vem a chuva torrencial. Belo mês de verão, está bom para férias e praia...


----------



## filipe cunha (14 Ago 2012 às 14:53)

26,2mm


----------



## Snifa (14 Ago 2012 às 15:01)

Chove bem 

está a ficar um ambiente bastante escuro para esta hora do dia...

vento a aumentar de intensidade.

pelo satélite parece haver uma linha de nuvens bem desenvolvida a entrar pelo Litoral Norte..


----------



## Miguel96 (14 Ago 2012 às 15:06)

Chove bem agora!!!!

Está escuro agora.


----------



## Snifa (14 Ago 2012 às 15:12)

Bela chuvada se abate por aqui, pingas grossas e com intensidade.


----------



## xes (14 Ago 2012 às 15:13)

Sou o unico que esta a trabalhar? 

Aqui tem chuvido sempre seguido, por vezes chuva forte


----------



## João Soares (14 Ago 2012 às 15:15)

Que rico dia de chuva! 

11 mm e 18.7ºC


----------



## Veterano (14 Ago 2012 às 15:17)

Por Rio Tinto cai certinha e são pingas grossas!


----------



## Ruipedroo (14 Ago 2012 às 15:21)

Boa tarde,
Por aqui também vai chovendo moderado, sempre certinho e o vento sopra fraco.


----------



## Snifa (14 Ago 2012 às 15:28)

e chove como se estivéssemos num dia de Outono...chuva bem grossa!

*16.5 mm* acumulados e a subir ...


----------



## 1337 (14 Ago 2012 às 15:37)

Aqui tambem chove sem parar desde a meia noite, ja vão em 30 mm, num dia fiz a média de Agosto para aqui :O, e a cair desta forma vai ser bastante mais...


----------



## 1337 (14 Ago 2012 às 15:42)

Da maneira que está a chover é de meter inveja a muitos dias do Inverno seco que passamos, não deixa de ser engraçado estar a chover forte e quase toda a gente de Tshirt, porque apesar da chuva a temperatura está bastante abafada...


----------



## Veterano (14 Ago 2012 às 15:46)

1337 disse:


> Da maneira que está a chover é de meter inveja a muitos dias do Inverno seco que passamos, não deixa de ser engraçado estar a chover forte e quase toda a gente de Tshirt, porque apesar da chuva a temperatura está bastante abafada...



  Estamos num país tropical, encerrado este episódio chuvoso vem uma caloria...


----------



## GabKoost (14 Ago 2012 às 15:49)

Vou a caminho dos 30 mm! 

Neste momento a chuva é bem moderada a ameaçar o forte!

Tendo em conta o GFS e o que nos está reservado para o fim da noite e início da madrugada, teremos ainda muita coisa a acumular.

Esta esplêndida acumulação é uma rara preciosidade que vem amenizar muita coisa má.

Só tenho pena dos festivaleiros de Paredes de Coura que devem de estar atulhados em lama! 

Bem vindos ao Agosto do Noroeste! Sempre a reservar um ou dois dias de surpresas... Aliás, como dizia o meu avô:

" O 1º dia de Agosto é o 1º dia de inverno!"


----------



## Lousano (14 Ago 2012 às 15:55)

GabKoost disse:


> Bem vindos ao Agosto do Noroeste! Sempre a reservar um ou dois dias de surpresas... Aliás, como dizia o meu avô:
> 
> " O 1º dia de Agosto é o 1º dia de inverno!"



É uma expressão utilizada em todo o país. Em Albufeira e no Oeste os mais velhos também diziam o mesmo.


----------



## filipe cunha (14 Ago 2012 às 16:53)

A coisa a piorar, 30,1mm e rajadas de 34kms/h de SE


----------



## João Soares (14 Ago 2012 às 16:55)

Chove moderado e certinho.


----------



## Andre Barbosa (14 Ago 2012 às 16:55)

eu sou de Braga, mas neste momento estou em Paredes de Coura ... chove chove chove sem parar ..


----------



## MarioCabral (14 Ago 2012 às 16:58)

Cheguei agora ao Porto...acumulados *37,6mm* até agora no dia de hoje

Que marca impressionante...actuais *19,4ºc* e *92%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## Costa (14 Ago 2012 às 17:17)

Lousano disse:


> É uma expressão utilizada em todo o país. Em Albufeira e no Oeste os mais velhos também diziam o mesmo.



É utilizada mas é falsa, já que o mês de Agosto em Portugal é de forma geral o mês mais quente e seco.


----------



## MarioCabral (14 Ago 2012 às 17:22)

Começa agora a parecer clarear o céu...vai pingando ainda mas menos intensamente...já nos *38,4mm* acumulados...que jeito daria em outras regiões (não que aqui também não dê)...


----------



## Snifa (14 Ago 2012 às 17:43)

21.4 mm acumulados até ao momento, por agora  vai pingando


----------



## MarioCabral (14 Ago 2012 às 17:45)

Tal como fazia prever a precipitação terminou por agora...ficamos nos *38,4mm*...uma marca que não pensei ser possível atingir...


----------



## Skizzo (14 Ago 2012 às 17:45)

em Pedras Rubras já deve rondar os 40mm.


----------



## Miguel96 (14 Ago 2012 às 17:49)

O vento está a aumentar de intensidade que quer dizer que vai chover daqui a nada, neste momento não chove. Hoje já acumulei* 8.0 mm*, muito baixo em relação ás terras próximas aí do Porto.
A temperatura voltou a aumentar já vou com *21,3ºC*.
A pressão atmosférica está a descer abruptamente, á quanto tempo não via a pressão nos *1007,6 hPa*, espero vê-la abaixo dos 1000 hPa.


----------



## Ruipedroo (14 Ago 2012 às 17:49)

Acaba de cair o aguaceiro mais forte da tarde, com algum vento à mistura.
Que dia chuvoso.


----------



## MarioCabral (14 Ago 2012 às 17:50)

Skizzo disse:


> em Pedras Rubras já deve rondar os 40mm.



Deve ter acumulados próximos dos meus...é relativamente próxima e os valores costumam andar idênticos...A média do mês de Agosto no Porto é 32,9mm e o máximo diário fica próximo dos 50mm...mais um pouco e conseguia lá chegar...

Mesmo assim, se em Agosto não chover mais...já não se perdeu tudo...


----------



## Skizzo (14 Ago 2012 às 18:01)

MarioCabral disse:


> Deve ter acumulados próximos dos meus...é relativamente próxima e os valores costumam andar idênticos...A média do mês de Agosto no Porto é 32,9mm e o máximo diário fica próximo dos 50mm...mais um pouco e conseguia lá chegar...
> 
> Mesmo assim, se em Agosto não chover mais...já não se perdeu tudo...



Se vier uma noite tão chovosa como este dia, é capaz de bater record. Depois do Julho mais fresco desde que recolho dados, realmente só falta o Agosto mais chuvoso para ser o verão mais deprimente.


----------



## Miguel96 (14 Ago 2012 às 18:01)

Céu Muito Escuro a Norte, mais precisamente para os lados de Gulpilhares, Vila Nova de Gaia.


----------



## Gerofil (14 Ago 2012 às 18:10)

Olhando o satélite ... parece-me que a segunda linha de instabilidade (que deve chegar na próxima madrugada) será bem mais activa que esta primeira linha de instabilidade:







Sat.24.com


----------



## MarioCabral (14 Ago 2012 às 18:10)

Ao que me parece pelo sat24 vem aí uma segunda volta...olhando para oeste também me parece que as nuvens estão bastante carregadas...


----------



## Miguel96 (14 Ago 2012 às 18:24)

Começou a pingar.

Rajadas de vento a chegarem aos 29 km/h de Sul.


----------



## João Soares (14 Ago 2012 às 18:34)

De repente, levantou-se uma ventania. 
Continua a pingar.


----------



## MarioCabral (14 Ago 2012 às 18:36)

Recomeça a chuva...bastante vento também...


----------



## Snifa (14 Ago 2012 às 18:42)

O vento aumentou nitidamente de velocidade,sopra de Sul  e já registo rajadas entre os 40 e 45 km/h

Céu escuro e vai pingando


----------



## MarioCabral (14 Ago 2012 às 18:53)

*39,2mm* acumulados...não está tão "certinho"...mas aposto que até amanhã de manhã devo ter mais de 50mm acumulados...


----------



## CptRena (14 Ago 2012 às 18:57)

Por aqui não tem chuvido muito. As únicas pingas foram chuviscos ontem à noite com acumulados não superiores a 1mm.
O que tem estado desde as 1200 locais é rajadas fortes de vento que deverão ser updrafts e downbursts das células que vão chegando à costa e que depois não dão em nada, tudo seco 

24,8°C @ 69%
S @ 29,1km/h
1003hPa
0,5mm (desde as 0000 locais)


----------



## Miguel96 (14 Ago 2012 às 19:15)

O IM colocou o distrito de Aveiro, Viseu e Vila Real em alerta amarelo que ainda não estavam anteriormente,devido à Chuva/Aguaceiros - Chuva por vezes fortes que vai ocorrer entre as 20 horas de hoje até ás 6 horas de amanhã.



De momento não chove. Ainda só acumulei *8,2 mm*.
Sigo com *21,4ºC*,* 85%* de HR, Vento *Forte* a *31 km/h* de Sudoeste e *1007,0 hPa* de Pressão.


----------



## Aristocrata (14 Ago 2012 às 19:16)

Boa tarde. Aliás...MAGNÍFICA TARDE!

 Muita
Neste momento *27,4 mm* acumulados, e acredito que poderá AUMENTAR consideravelmente até às 24h.
Neste momento o vento sopra moderado de SO.
Temperatura bem amena, a permitir suar sem grande esforço com tanta humidade no ar...


----------



## Miguel96 (14 Ago 2012 às 19:38)

Vento cada vez mais forte, agora rajadas de 32 km/h,


----------



## Vince (14 Ago 2012 às 19:43)

Miguel96 disse:


> Sigo com *21,4ºC*,* 85%* de HR, Vento *Forte* a *31 km/h* de Sudoeste e *1007,0 hPa* de Pressão.





Miguel96 disse:


> Vento cada vez mais forte, agora rajadas de 32 km/h,



Por favor evita posts tipo chat só porque o vento aumentou em 1km/h.
E 32km/h não é propriamente vento forte que mereça uma letra enorme a vermelho.


----------



## filipe cunha (14 Ago 2012 às 19:46)

35,7mm


----------



## MarioCabral (14 Ago 2012 às 19:55)

Neste preciso momento atingi os *40,0mm*...Que valente rega que temos tido hoje...


----------



## Miguel96 (14 Ago 2012 às 20:03)

Vento cada vez mais forte, vento de Sul a 34 km/h.

Seguem umas fotografias do momento:

*Nordeste*






*Norte*






*Este*


----------



## GabKoost (14 Ago 2012 às 20:12)

Andre Barbosa disse:


> eu sou de Braga, mas neste momento estou em Paredes de Coura ... chove chove chove sem parar ..



Eheheh.

Vai ser uma longa noite para os festivaleiros.

Safam-se os que levaram a namorada com eles que podem se entreter nas tendas. Quanto aos outros, no recinto, boa sorte com o lamaçal!

Mas enfim, Paredes é isso mesmo! De vez em quando lá vem uma edição molhada!

Por aqui vou em 33mm.

Espero que chegue aos 50mm para que os próximos dias de calor estejam já bem resguardados!


----------



## Miguel96 (14 Ago 2012 às 20:14)

Começou a pingar e o Vento está *Muito Forte*, atingi agora uma rajada de *40 km/h*, espero que não deite nenhuma árvore abaixo.

Que vendaval e que temporal.

A minha estação aguenta ventos até 290 km/h por isso não estou preocupado.


----------



## Miguel96 (14 Ago 2012 às 20:21)

Começou a chover.

Chuva moderada.

As nuvens movem-se a velocidades incríveis.


----------



## MarioCabral (14 Ago 2012 às 20:25)

GabKoost disse:


> Eheheh.
> 
> Vai ser uma longa noite para os festivaleiros.
> 
> ...



Salvo erro a última edição bem molhada foi a de 2004...que dilúvio mesmo...desculpem o off-topic...Por aqui continua a cair com algum vento à mistura...dá para assobiar e tudo 40,5mm...


----------



## Fil (14 Ago 2012 às 20:26)

Viana do Castelo já leva mais de 60 mm.


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Ago 2012 às 20:30)

Fil disse:


> Viana do Castelo já leva mais de 60 mm.



IM/SYNOP até às 19 horas/18utc

Viana do Castelo 63mm 
Porto-Pedras Rubras 43mm


----------



## João Soares (14 Ago 2012 às 20:39)

Miguel96 disse:


> Começou a pingar e o Vento está *Muito Forte*, atingi agora uma rajada de *40 km/h*, espero que não deite nenhuma árvore abaixo.



Era melhor consultares a Escala de Beaufort:

http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Escala_de_Beaufort
http://www.webstation.com.au/extras/beaufort_scale.htm

-- 

Por enquanto, não registei mais do que 43.9 km/h.


----------



## Paula (14 Ago 2012 às 21:37)

Boa noite.

Dia de chuva moderada e vento moderado/forte.


----------



## 1337 (14 Ago 2012 às 21:59)

já avisto bastantes clarões para o lado do mar alguem cofirma?


----------



## supercell (14 Ago 2012 às 22:04)

> já avisto bastantes clarões para o lado do mar alguem cofirma?



Aqui não vejo nada, tens a certeza?
Por agora vento moderado e nublado.


----------



## 1337 (14 Ago 2012 às 22:06)

supercell disse:


> Aqui não vejo nada, tens a certeza?
> Por agora vento moderado e nublado.



Sim tenho a certeza, Aveiro ainda fica distante daqui.


----------



## supercell (14 Ago 2012 às 22:11)

> Sim tenho a certeza, Aveiro ainda fica distante daqui.


Vi no radar e realmente temos algumas nuvens a aproximar-se...


----------



## mns87 (14 Ago 2012 às 22:32)

1337 disse:


> já avisto bastantes clarões para o lado do mar alguem cofirma?



Boa noite
Por cá ainda não são visiveis,mas pelo satelite da meteogalicia,acredito que já sejam visiveis por aí.


----------



## supercell (14 Ago 2012 às 22:37)

Vamos ver se ainda chega cá alguma coisa..., por agora ainda não vejo nada e o vento continua a soprar.


----------



## João Pedro (14 Ago 2012 às 22:47)

Com excepção do vento, tudo muito calmo por aqui.


----------



## 1337 (14 Ago 2012 às 22:48)

João Pedro disse:


> Com excepção do vento, tudo muito calmo por aqui.



Olha para o radar. daqui a uns minutos aí vem ela


----------



## João Pedro (14 Ago 2012 às 22:51)

É capaz de chegar aí primeiro.  Espero que chova bem ainda, seria interessante um novo recorde de precipitação de Agosto no Porto!


----------



## Snifa (14 Ago 2012 às 22:57)

Boas noites,

grande ventania por aqui, um indicador que a frente está aí a chegar.


*Extremos de hoje
*
tempª mínima: *17.6 ºc *

tempª máxima: *20.3ºc *

Precipitação acumulada até ao momento: *23.0 mm*

Rajada máxima até ao momento: *67 Km/h* de SSW às 21:43 h

Agora registo vários picos de rajadas entre os 50/58Km/h de S/SW.

*Actual
*
tempª: 19.1 ºc 

Vento SSW :36 Km/h

Pressão: 1006.9 hpa

Humidade: 97 %

Céu encoberto, por agora não chove, mas não deve tardar muito.


----------



## supercell (14 Ago 2012 às 22:59)

Será que a trovoada pode aparecer durante a noite?


----------



## 1337 (14 Ago 2012 às 23:07)

supercell disse:


> Será que a trovoada pode aparecer durante a noite?



acabei mesmo agora de ver mais um clarão, será que sou só eu a ver?


----------



## filipe cunha (14 Ago 2012 às 23:09)

1337 disse:


> já avisto bastantes clarões para o lado do mar alguem cofirma?



Confirma-se, mesmo agora um forte


----------



## filipe cunha (14 Ago 2012 às 23:14)

Só agora regressou a minha net, mas tive rajadas de de 50Kms/h, agora diminuiu um pouco....
Acumulei 37,8mm, mas vem aí mais


----------



## Snifa (14 Ago 2012 às 23:17)

Sim, 

Há clarões sobre o mar aqui perto e para NW, olhando ao satélite parece haver uma célula em desenvolvimento aqui na zona...


----------



## Paula (14 Ago 2012 às 23:24)

Por aqui a chuva parou. Vento moderado.

Venha de lá essa animação


----------



## 1337 (14 Ago 2012 às 23:25)

Por aqui já está a chover forte, puxada por fortes rajadas de vento. Acho mal o IM não meter avisos também por causa do vento...


----------



## Andre Barbosa (14 Ago 2012 às 23:31)

Em Paredes de Coura chove torrencialmente há 15 minutos ...


----------



## João Pedro (14 Ago 2012 às 23:36)

Já chove!  E o vento também está mais forte.


----------



## Snifa (14 Ago 2012 às 23:37)

Neste momento chove grosso por aqui, não voltei a ver clarões...

O vento continua com rajadas frequentes acima dos 50 Km/h


----------



## Miguel96 (14 Ago 2012 às 23:40)

Vento Forte com rajadas a chegarem aos 34 km/h neste momento. Quer dizer que a frente se está a aproximar e segundo o radar, ehehe vai ser bom vai.
Sigo com calor, 21,6ºC à já muito tempo que não tinha esta temperatura.

*Extremos de hoje:*

*Temperatura Máxima atingida:* 23,3ºC

*Temperatura Mínima atingida: *19,4ºC

*Velocidade Máxima de Vento:* 40 km/h 

*Neste momento:*

*Temperatura: *21,7ºC

*Humidade Relativa:* 89%

*Pressão Atmosférica:* 1006,9 hPa 

*Vento: *Forte de Sul a 32 km/h

*Precipitação acumulada até ao momento do dia de hoje: *8,4 mm

*Nota: *A minha Estação Meteorológica vai estar online toda a noite a reportar dados para o Wunderground é uma maneira de verem como está o tempo em Espinho durante a noite.


----------



## Paula (14 Ago 2012 às 23:41)

Chove forte neste momento


----------



## filipe cunha (14 Ago 2012 às 23:45)

Agora 42,6mm, com um rate de 18mm/h


----------



## João Soares (14 Ago 2012 às 23:51)

Chove forte neste momento!


----------



## Snifa (14 Ago 2012 às 23:52)

Chuva torrencial! 

*25.3 mm *acumulados


----------



## João Pedro (14 Ago 2012 às 23:52)

Chove intensamente agora, uma verdadeira noite de Inverno. Vou para a janela!


----------



## Snifa (14 Ago 2012 às 23:55)

*27 mm *acumulados, incrível, mas que grande chuvada, não para!


----------



## Miguel96 (14 Ago 2012 às 23:55)

Chove moderado!!!!


----------



## Miguel96 (14 Ago 2012 às 23:57)

Chove torrencial!!!


----------



## João Pedro (14 Ago 2012 às 23:58)

Um verdadeiro dilúvio por estes lados!  Já não me lembrava de ver chover assim.


----------



## Snifa (14 Ago 2012 às 23:58)

Bem, acabo de atingir os *31 mm* , mesmo antes da meia noite, chove muito forte...

Bolas, não estava à espera de tanta chuva num período tão curto, e continua...


----------



## João Soares (14 Ago 2012 às 23:59)

O acumulado subiu de 16 mm para 21mm e ainda não parou.

Se não fosse pela temperatura (19.5ºC) isto mais parecia Inverno.


----------



## Miguel96 (15 Ago 2012 às 00:01)

10 mm certos acumulados antes da meia noite!!!!!


Autentico diúvio!!


----------



## João Pedro (15 Ago 2012 às 00:01)

A pintinha amarela sobre o Porto não nos deixa mentir!


----------



## vinc7e (15 Ago 2012 às 00:01)

Boa noite, 
Chuva forte e trovoada por aqui neste momento.


----------



## João Soares (15 Ago 2012 às 00:02)

Acabou em 22 mm!

E já 1 mm para este novo dia. Grande ventania e chove forte.


----------



## Snifa (15 Ago 2012 às 00:03)

Precipitação acumulada no dia 14/08: *34.3 mm.*


Neste momento continua a chuva forte.. e já contabiliza, mas que dilúvio...


----------



## Miguel96 (15 Ago 2012 às 00:03)

Chove fortíssimo

Sigo com *3,2mm*


----------



## Ruipedroo (15 Ago 2012 às 00:04)

Acaba de cair uma chuvada puxada a vento, que temporal.


----------



## Z13 (15 Ago 2012 às 00:04)




----------



## Snifa (15 Ago 2012 às 00:08)

Pronto, já se ouvem as sirenes dos bombeiros, deve haver problemas com tanta chuva concentrada....


----------



## Miguel96 (15 Ago 2012 às 00:08)

Z13 disse:


>



Se tirar fotos , ves tudo escuro.

Chove moderado, rain rate neste momento *38,4 mm/hr*.

Hoje já vou com *6,6 mm* acumulados.


----------



## Paula (15 Ago 2012 às 00:11)

Trovoada neste momento


----------



## Miguel96 (15 Ago 2012 às 00:12)

Parece que ouvi o roncar de algum trovão, a minha mãe também ouviu alguem confirma também!!!


----------



## Agreste (15 Ago 2012 às 00:14)

A frente aproxima-se agora de quase todo o litoral norte e tem um aspecto diluviano... Faz-me lembrar um dia de inverno em agosto de 2006.


----------



## João Pedro (15 Ago 2012 às 00:15)

Snifa disse:


> Pronto, já se ouvem as sirenes dos bombeiros, deve haver problemas com tanta chuva concentrada....


Ou então alguma árvore mais debilitada que caiu... amanhã de manhã já se avaliarão os estragos...


----------



## Aristocrata (15 Ago 2012 às 00:16)

Boa noite

Terminei o dia de ontem com *32,8 mm de precipitação*.
Começo o dia com 1 mm...virá mais?! Hummm?! Vamos ver até onde irá a fartura.

*Atual
T: 19,7ºC
Hr: 90%
P.Orvalho: 18,0ºC
Pressão: 1007,0 hPa
Vento médio: 14,4 km\h de SSO
Rajada: 21,2 km\h de SSO​*


----------



## Miguel96 (15 Ago 2012 às 00:20)

Rajadas máximas na ordem dos 47 km/h.


----------



## CptRena (15 Ago 2012 às 00:23)

Muita chuva com vento que cai por aqui. A condiçoes também são abafadas com temperaturas tropicais (>20°C) e HR altas (>75%).


----------



## Miguel96 (15 Ago 2012 às 00:27)

Z13 disse:


>



Só para ti, queres fotos, aqui vão. Não te esqueças de me agradecer os serviços prestados ok?.


----------



## Ruipedroo (15 Ago 2012 às 00:32)

Não ouvi nem vi trovoada nenhuma, mas sim muito fogo de artificio, muitas vezes confunde-se. 
Neste momento não chove e o vento sopra moderado.


----------



## Paula (15 Ago 2012 às 00:36)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Não ouvi nem vi trovoada nenhuma, mas sim muito fogo de artificio, muitas vezes confunde-se.
> Neste momento não chove e o vento sopra moderado.



Fogo de artificio ouvi agora mesmo.. mas a trovoada, essa, foi bem audível durante cerca de 20 minutos, acompanhada de fortes rajadas de vento e chuva forte.

Agora tudo mais calmo.


----------



## Miguel96 (15 Ago 2012 às 00:36)

chove fraco agora. Hoje já acumulei 10,2 mm, mais do que ontem.

A temperatura na ultima meia hora baixou cerca de 3,5ºC, devido á chuva que se faz neste momento.


----------



## Z13 (15 Ago 2012 às 00:48)

Praia da Lavadores, Canidelo (Vila Nova de Gaia), cerca das 0h00. Apenas tinha o telemóvel... Desculpem a qualidade!


[VIDEO]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ETxbzG36FW0&sns=em[/VIDEO]


----------



## Z13 (15 Ago 2012 às 00:49)

Miguel96 disse:


> Só para ti, queres fotos, aqui vão. Não te esqueças de me agradecer os serviços prestados ok?.


----------



## Aristocrata (15 Ago 2012 às 00:51)

Tende a acalmar agora.
Já acumulei *11,4 mm* desde as 00h. O _*rain rate*_ máximo foi de 46 mm\h às 00.25h.
Pelas imagens de satélite\radar poderemos ter ainda mais alguma surpresa.
Por agora é tempo de descansar...

Boa noite


----------



## Aristocrata (15 Ago 2012 às 00:55)

Uma nota...
Aqueles que pretendem água a temperaturas agradáveis no nosso litoral, devem aproveitar os próximos dias.
Com uma entrada de SO como esta, a água junto à nossa costa nortenha deverá atingir valores de temperatura interessantes.
A confirmar mal lá possa ir!


----------



## Z13 (15 Ago 2012 às 01:04)

Aristocrata disse:


> Uma nota...
> Aqueles que pretendem água a temperaturas agradáveis no nosso litoral, devem aproveitar os próximos dias.
> Com uma entrada de SO como esta, a água junto à nossa costa nortenha deverá atingir valores de temperatura interessantes.
> A confirmar mal lá possa ir!



*Boia de Leixões,*15 de Agosto
Data: 2012-08-14 23:50
Altura significativa	2.31	m
Altura máxima	3.67	m
Período médio	5.7	s
Período máximo observado	11.7	s
Direcção da ondulação	SW	*
Temperatura da água	18.6	°C
Hora Legal de Verão*(UTC +1)	
*

Não esta mal, mas "agradável"... É um exagero!!!


----------



## Ruipedroo (15 Ago 2012 às 01:05)

Tudo calmo neste momento, não chove e o vento é fraco, veremos até que ponto isto se mantém.


----------



## Stinger (15 Ago 2012 às 01:13)

Bem foi uma chuvada e peras !!

E batida a vento entao ui 

E mais uma vez vê-se que nao ha avisos nem açao das camaras em limpar saneamentos , pois do estadio do dragao ate gondomar passei por umas 8 lagoas bem grandes , chegado a casa foi so abrir o capot e o motor cheio de folhas e mais folhas e agua ...

Uma zona critica de lagoas é na rotunda debaixo da vci na corujeira , 1 entrada e 2 saidas com lagoas grandes de modo a que a agua ate bate no para brisas


----------



## Aristocrata (15 Ago 2012 às 01:14)

Z13 disse:


> *Boia de Leixões,*15 de Agosto
> Data: 2012-08-14 23:50...
> Direcção da ondulação	SW	*
> Temperatura da água	18.6	°C
> ...


Posso afirmar convictamente que amanhã ao final do dia estará ainda mais quente...
Talvez meio grau ou eventualmente mais.
Mas 18,6ºC para os padrões da nossa costa é de facto AGRADÁVEL. Para temperaturas entre os 15 e os 17ºC habituais, tens de concordar que este valor já é bem interessante.
Há 1 mês atrás no Algarve banhava-me com 16ºC, num mar habitualmente com mais 3\4 graus por essa altura...
---------
Por agora bem mais calmo.
Vento fraco e 17,3ºC de Temperatura.


----------



## Vince (15 Ago 2012 às 01:16)

Agreste disse:


> A frente aproxima-se agora de quase todo o litoral norte e tem um aspecto diluviano... Faz-me lembrar um dia de inverno em agosto de 2006.



Não seria 2004 ? Ou estás a referir-te aí ao Algarve ? 
A nível de norte, encontrei umas sinópticas parecidas à actual que também deixaram bastante chuva em estações do noroeste. 
Em 2004 foram 2 vezes seguidas, a 10 e a 18 de Agosto.














Outras que encontrei:

28 Agosto 1997








7 Agosto 1999









Há umas quantas outras, mas já um pouco diferentes, com cutoffs mais isoladas.


----------



## Skizzo (15 Ago 2012 às 02:27)

Ou seja, deviamos deixar de fazer férias em Agosto lol.

Acho que Agosto 2012 já bateu recorde em precipitação


----------



## filipe cunha (15 Ago 2012 às 09:59)

Por fim o bom tempo...
Ontem: acumulei 43,2mm, rajada de 50Km/h


----------



## CptRena (15 Ago 2012 às 10:18)

Aristocrata disse:


> Tende a acalmar agora.
> Já acumulei *11,4 mm* desde as 00h. O _*rain rate*_ máximo foi de 46 mm\h às 00.25h.
> Pelas imagens de satélite\radar poderemos ter ainda mais alguma surpresa.
> Por agora é tempo de descansar...
> ...



Bom dia

Esse rain rate é para meninos 
Na Davis do CESAM/UA chegou a valores >100mm/h 




©CESAM/UA

O total acumulado desde a meia noite, nesta estação, foi de 17,2mm.



©CESAM/UA

A estação da Gafanha da Nazaré acumulou 14,5mm, desde a meia noite também. Com o grosso a cair entre as 0000 e as 0200 horas locais.
A estação do IM na UA também acumulou bem. Pelos gráficos diria que ≈17mm. Espero que tenha lavado os cocós dos passarinhos. 





©2008 IM




©2008 IM

Pode-se observar bem a recuperação da pressão atmosférica hoje.




©CESAM/UA



©Weather Ungerground®

Agora o céu está quase limpo, apenas alguma nebulosidade (cumulus) no horizonte e alguma nebulosidade alta também.

23,3°C @ 65%
S @ 0 G 4,7km/h
1011hPa


----------



## Miguel96 (15 Ago 2012 às 10:38)

Bom Dia!!

Na minha davis Vantage Vue o meu rain rate máximo de hoje foi de 91,4 mm/hr.

Hoje acumulei 12,4 mm, ontem 10,0 mm e nos outros dias do mes de agosto acumulei 0,6 mm que faz com que este mês até ao momento tenha um acumulado de 23,0 mm de precipitação.


Dados actuais:

Temperatura: 20,9ºC
Humidade Relativa: 70%
Pressão Atmosférica: 1014,3 hPa
Vento: SW a 10 km/h

A temperatura da água do mar está mesmo boa na bóia de Leixões, a 18,6ºC. Já na segunda feira quando fui ao mar a água estava quente e fez com que toda a gente fosse para o mar.


----------



## filipe cunha (15 Ago 2012 às 11:27)

CptRena disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> .....
> 
> ...



É verdade se ontem (a minha PCE) registou uma queda na pressão atmosferica de 1013.5 para 1006.5, hoje começou de 1008.0 para os 1015.6 com ventos moderados e predominantes de S e SE


----------



## Aristocrata (15 Ago 2012 às 14:16)

CptRena disse:


> Bom dia
> *Esse rain rate é para meninos *
> Na Davis do CESAM/UA chegou a valores >100mm/h



Boa tarde

As estações meteorológicas da Davis (e já agora de outras marcas) que tem uma resolução de 0,2 mm, eventualmente de valores inferiores a 0,5 mm, dão SEMPRE valores de rain rate superiores aos obtidos com estações de resoluções inferiores, neste meu caso 1,0 mm (Oregon), no caso da intensidade de precipitação ser igual.
E isto porque o intervalo de tempo necessário para medir o rain rate (instantâneo) é menor. Não se está a avaliar a precipitação horária mas sim a determinado instante de contabilização. É sempre diferente medir a precipitação contabilizada de 0,2 em 0,2 mm (Davis) ou a precipitação contabilizada de 1 em 1 mm.
Isto é: se há um pico de intensidade de precipitação que dure 30 segundos, naturalmente que uma estação como a Davis contabiliza 0,2 mm como rain rate elevado; no caso da Oregon, ainda que contabilize a precipitação desse instante será sempre num período mais alargado (fora desses 30 segundos) que medirá 1mm e necessariamente o rain rate será mais baixo.
Parece confuso mas não é assim...

.........
Por cá temos um dia muito agradável, com o sol a mostrar o seu "encanto", num céu muito nublado mas com boas abertas.
O vento sopra fraco a moderado de SO.
A temperatura é amena.
A *precipitação acumulada* desde as 00h é de *14,5 mm* o que, junto com os 32,8 mm contabilizados ontem, perfaz um total de *47,2 mm* em 2 dias. Nada mau...

*Atual
T: 21,7ºC
Hr: 39%
P.Orvalho: 7,0ºC
Pressão: 1015,0 hPa
Vento médio: 6,8 km\h de SO
Rajada: 16,6 km\h de SSO​*


----------



## CptRena (15 Ago 2012 às 14:25)

Aristocrata disse:


> Boa tarde
> 
> As estações meteorológicas da Davis (e já agora de outras marcas) que tem uma resolução de 0,2 mm, eventualmente de valores inferiores a 0,5 mm, dão SEMPRE valores de rain rate superiores aos obtidos com estações de resoluções inferiores, neste meu caso 1,0 mm (Oregon), no caso da intensidade de precipitação ser igual.
> E isto porque o intervalo de tempo necessário para medir o rain rate (instantâneo) é menor. Não se está a avaliar a precipitação horária mas sim a determinado instante de contabilização. É sempre diferente medir a precipitação contabilizada de 0,2 em 0,2 mm (Davis) ou a precipitação contabilizada de 1 em 1 mm.
> ...



Já embrulhei  (Toma, embrulha!)
Obrigado pela excelente explicação.  Assim já fiquei esclarecido e para a próxima já sei 


25,2°C @ 53%
SSO @ 2,1 G 12,2 km/h
1012hPa


----------



## João Soares (15 Ago 2012 às 14:46)

Acumulado das Estações do Instituto de Meteorologia:
_[Dia 14-Agosto-2012]_

Viana Do Castelo, Chafé : *67.3 mm*
Braga, Merelim: *62.2 mm*
Viana Do Castelo, Cidade: *58.8 mm*
Porto, Aeroporto: *57.2 mm*
Cabril: *49 mm*
Monção, Valinha: *29.2 mm*
Aveiro, Universidade: *14.9 mm*

(Outra estação com > 10 mm, foi Figueira da Foz, Vila Verde : 15.4 mm)


----------



## Aristocrata (15 Ago 2012 às 15:08)

CptRena disse:


> Já embrulhei  (Toma, embrulha!)
> Obrigado pela excelente explicação.« Assim já fiquei esclarecido e para a próxima já sei



CptRena, de nada...
Eu aqui há tempos também andava intrigado. Com tanta precipitação que habitualmente tenho ao longo do ano, com episódios por vezes bem marcados, como é que tinha sempre "rain rate" bem abaixo de outras estações. Não me refiro a episódios convectivos, pois nesses é natural grandes discrepâncias.
Lembrei-me da resolução diferente entre as várias estações, sendo que o padrão de "rain rate" elevados era frequentemente relatado pelos colegas com as estações com maiores resoluções - Davis, PCE, etc.
Mas atenção: poderá haver alguém que tenha uma melhor explicação...
---

Por agora mantenho condições semelhantes relatadas há bocado.

*Atual
T: 22,6ºC
Hr: 34%
P.Orvalho: 6,0ºC
Pressão: 1015,0 hPa
Vento médio: 9,0 km\h de SO
Rajada: 21,2 km\h de SO​*
João Soares, pelo que vejo, o grosso da precipitação deu-se na faixa litoral entre a foz do Douro e a Foz do Lima, entrando terra dentro em direcção à zona da Serra do Gerês (nada de admirar o Gerês ter altos níveis de precipitação).
Para um episódio de Agosto foi muito, muito bom!


----------



## Snifa (15 Ago 2012 às 23:08)

Boas noites,

*Extremos de hoje
*
tempª mínima: *15.4 ºc* 

tempª máxima: *21.7 ºc *

Precipitação acumulada: *8 mm*


*Actual
*
tempª: 17.3 ºc 

Vento: WSW : 7 Km/h

Pressão: 1016.5 hpa

Humidade: 85%


Este evento rendeu por aqui *42.3 mm* , nada mau para  uma frente em pleno mês de Agosto..


----------



## Agreste (16 Ago 2012 às 22:12)

Vince disse:


> Não seria 2004 ? Ou estás a referir-te aí ao Algarve ?
> A nível de norte, encontrei umas sinópticas parecidas à actual que também deixaram bastante chuva em estações do noroeste.
> Em 2004 foram 2 vezes seguidas, a 10 e a 18 de Agosto.
> 
> ...



Não vou estafar o tópico com isto mas Vince, acede ao relatório do IM de agosto de 2006. O IM classificou esse mês como chuvoso ou extremamente chuvoso e colocaram esta tabela. Eu tinha ideia que tinha sido no dia 20 de agosto que tinha chovido muito mas realmente foi no dia 17. Caíram nesse dia entre 20 e 30 mm na generalidade do Algarve quando a média mensal não chega a 5 mm.


----------



## 1337 (16 Ago 2012 às 22:55)

Agreste disse:


> Não vou estafar o tópico com isto mas Vince, acede ao relatório do IM de agosto de 2006. O IM classificou esse mês como chuvoso ou extremamente chuvoso e colocaram esta tabela. Eu tinha ideia que tinha sido no dia 20 de agosto que tinha chovido muito mas realmente foi no dia 17. Caíram nesse dia entre 20 e 30 mm na generalidade do Algarve quando a média mensal não chega a 5 mm.



Onde é que encontraste essa tabela com a média mensais nessas regiões?


----------



## Agreste (16 Ago 2012 às 22:59)

1337 disse:


> Onde é que encontraste essa tabela com a média mensais nessas regiões?



Regista-te como utilizador do IM para teres acesso aos relatórios mensais. A tabela faz parte do relatório mensal de agosto de 2006.


----------



## 1337 (16 Ago 2012 às 23:07)

Agreste disse:


> Regista-te como utilizador do IM para teres acesso aos relatórios mensais. A tabela faz parte do relatório mensal de agosto de 2006.



Sim mas onde vais buscar esses relatórios mais antigos?


----------



## Costa (16 Ago 2012 às 23:25)

1337 disse:


> Sim mas onde vais buscar esses relatórios mais antigos?



Podes escolher o ano no lado direito

https://www.meteo.pt/pt/publicacoes...ex.jsp?cmbDep=cli&idDep=cli&idTema=&curAno=-1


----------



## 1337 (16 Ago 2012 às 23:59)

Costa disse:


> Podes escolher o ano no lado direito
> 
> https://www.meteo.pt/pt/publicacoes...ex.jsp?cmbDep=cli&idDep=cli&idTema=&curAno=-1



Obrigado


----------



## Miguel96 (17 Ago 2012 às 11:01)

Bons Dias!!!

Sigo com Céu Pouco nebulado, uns agradáveis *20,7ºC*, Vento *Fraco* a *10 km/h* de *Sueste* e_* 81%*_ de Humidade Relativa.


----------



## Miguel96 (17 Ago 2012 às 13:12)

Boas Tardes!!!


*Dados Actuais:*

*Temperatura:** 22,7ºC*

*Humidade Relativa:* *77%*

*Pressão Atmosférica:* *1014,2 hPa (Estável)*

*Vento*:*SW a 6 km/h*

*Ultravioleta:10*

*Índice de Calor:**23ºC*
*
Ponto de Orvalho:* *19ºC*


----------



## Scan_Ferr (17 Ago 2012 às 16:41)

Penso que esteja à volta de 25ºC aqui por Maceda, sem vento. Andei a cortar a relva e queria ir dar uns mergulhos a Espinho, com a água a 19ºC mas já vi que as ondas não deixam. Espero que melhore nos próximos dias...


----------



## Miguel96 (17 Ago 2012 às 19:28)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> Penso que esteja à volta de 25ºC aqui por Maceda, sem vento. Andei a cortar a relva e queria ir dar uns mergulhos a Espinho, com a água a 19ºC mas já vi que as ondas não deixam. Espero que melhore nos próximos dias...



Hoje esteve e está um tempo otimo em espinho, calor sem vento, o mar é que anda um bocado revoltado, mas só por volta das 17 horas é que duas praias passaram de bandeira vermelha a amarela, sabes aquelas praias a norte do Casino de Espinho, são essas.
A água está mesmo quente, podes vir a espinho, á sempre duas  bandeiras para ti, a verde e a amarela.
A temperatura aqui em Espinho chegou aos *24,6ºC* e a temperatura ménima de hoje foi de *15,9ºC*.

Neste momento sigo com *22,7ºC*, *79%* de Humidade, Vento *fraco a 5 km/h* de* Norte *e *1013,8 hPa *de Pressão Atmosférica.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (17 Ago 2012 às 20:48)

Se calhar amanhã vou até lá. Já não vou à praia para aí à duas semanas. Queria aproveitar a temperatura da água agora porque sempre está melhor, mas as ondas não deixam


----------



## Miguel96 (17 Ago 2012 às 23:01)

19,6ºC ainda.


----------



## Snifa (17 Ago 2012 às 23:07)

Boas noites, 

*Extremos de hoje
*
tempª mínima: *13.8 ºc* 

tempª máxima: *23.8 ºc *


*Actual
*
tempª: 18.5 ºc 

Vento: SSE: 5 Km/h

Pressão: 1014.8 hpa

Humidade: 93%

Dia agradável com céu pouco nublado ou limpo.


----------



## Miguel96 (18 Ago 2012 às 09:52)

Bons Dias !!!

Já la vão *19,6ºC* e Vento* Muito Fraco *a *5 km/h*.


----------



## Miguel96 (18 Ago 2012 às 13:23)

Esta um calorzinho ligeiro lá fora, sigo com 23,7ºC e Vento Fraco a 11 km/h de Sueste.
*
Dados Actuais:
Temperatura: 23,7ºC
Humidade Relativa: 73%
Pressão Atmosférica: 1015,0 hPa
Vento: Fraco a 11 km/h de Sueste*


----------



## Miguel96 (18 Ago 2012 às 14:35)

*24,7ºC*


----------



## Miguel96 (18 Ago 2012 às 22:14)

Boa Noite!!!

*Extremos de hoje:*

*Temperatura Máxima:24,9ºC*

*Temperatura Mínima: 17,5ºC*

Sigo com uns amenos e agradáveis *21,2ºC*.


----------



## João Soares (18 Ago 2012 às 22:52)

Boa Noite!

20.1ºC e 98% HR.


----------



## João Soares (19 Ago 2012 às 12:37)

Boa Tarde! 

Mínima: 19.8ºC

Agora, céu limpo e vento fraco de OSO.
24.8ºC e 82% HR.


----------



## Aristocrata (19 Ago 2012 às 13:56)

Boa tarde

Neste momento todas as atenções estão concentradas nos mares dos Açores
Mas por aqui também temos motivos para acompanhamento.
Céu parcialmente a pouco nublado por nuvens médias, principalmente nas zonas mais a oeste e a norte desta zona do Vale do Sousa.
Vento fraco\calmo.

Dados atuais e extremos de ontem:


----------



## João Soares (19 Ago 2012 às 14:36)

Continua a aquecer.
*25.5ºC* e *81%* HR.


----------



## filipe cunha (19 Ago 2012 às 17:03)

Por cá maxima de hoje 28,5C


----------



## João Soares (20 Ago 2012 às 15:58)

Boa Tarde! 

Minima: 19.5ºC (Noite toda acima dos 95% de humidade)

Sigo com céu praticamente limpo e vento fraco de ONO.
25.3ºC e 83% HR.


----------



## MarioCabral (20 Ago 2012 às 20:02)

Dia de algum calor, muito embora algum vento não tenha deixado "torrar" mais...
Por agora bem mais fresco, actuais *21,3*ºc e *84%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## MarioCabral (20 Ago 2012 às 20:07)

Observa-se "uma corda de nuvens" bem junto às praias...certamente já nevoeiro nessas zonas....


----------



## MarioCabral (20 Ago 2012 às 21:18)

Já abaixo dos 20ºc...*19,8ºc* e *89%* de humidade relativa...aqui embora já tenha caído a noite, não há nuvens...mantém-se a "corda" ao longo da costa...


----------



## filipe cunha (20 Ago 2012 às 21:58)

Por cá maxima de 30,2C às 17h24


----------



## MarioCabral (20 Ago 2012 às 22:03)

Como era esperado...o nevoeiro chega agora "terra dentro"....irá adensar-se na noite de hoje...actuais *18,9ºc* e *90%* de humidade relativa...ponto de orvalho nos 17,2ºc...


----------



## João Soares (20 Ago 2012 às 22:13)

Está nevoeiro cerradissimo.


----------



## MarioCabral (20 Ago 2012 às 22:16)

João Soares disse:


> Está nevoeiro cerradissimo.



Vai piorando por aqui também...


----------



## Snifa (20 Ago 2012 às 22:19)

Boas noites, 

*Extremos de hoje
*
tempº mínima: *18.4 ºc *

tempº máxima: *26.4 ºc *

*Actual
*
tempª: 19.4 ºc 

Vento WNW: 6 Km/h

Pressão: 1019.0 hpa

Humidade: 94 %

Neste momento o nevoeiro avança sobre a faixa mais costeira, parece estar a aproximar-se..

Os aviões que vêm para o Sá Carneiro, ao baixarem mais, e  quase a aterrar, deixam-se de ver nas imediações do aeroporto devido ao nevoeiro...


----------



## MarioCabral (20 Ago 2012 às 22:25)

Snifa disse:


> Boas noites,
> 
> *Extremos de hoje
> *
> ...




Eles passam mesmo aqui por cima de minha casa...e normalmente são bem visíveis...passam já bastante baixo...agora apenas os consigo ouvir...vamos alternando períodos em que se adensa mais o nevoeiro...e de vem em quando levanta um pouco...


----------



## João Soares (20 Ago 2012 às 22:35)

Acabou por se levantar. Agora só há nevoeiro em altitude.


----------



## MarioCabral (20 Ago 2012 às 23:32)

O nevoeiro dissipou-se...mantém-se bastante humidade e a temperatura parece não querer baixar mais...actuais *19,0ºc* e *92%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## filipe cunha (21 Ago 2012 às 09:28)

Por cá nevoeiro cerrado... 17,5C e 99% HR


----------



## filipe cunha (21 Ago 2012 às 12:57)

Limpou e upa upa, 24,5C e 75HR


----------



## MarioCabral (21 Ago 2012 às 18:52)

Tal como em Viana do Castelo a manhã foi de bastante nevoeiro...até que perto da hora do almoço a coisa lá se foi dissipando...
Máxima de *24,6ºc*...Actuais *21,1ºc* e *78%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## jpmartins (21 Ago 2012 às 20:00)

Boa tarde

De manhã nevoeiro à tarde sol, mais um belo dia de Verão.

T.min 20.1ºC
T.max  27.1ºC


----------



## MarioCabral (21 Ago 2012 às 20:06)

E tal como ontem começa a "corda costeira" a chegar...teremos nevoeiro novamente...actuais *20,0ºc* e *83%* de humidade relativa...já bem agradável lá fora...


----------



## Snifa (21 Ago 2012 às 21:06)

Boas noites, 

*Extremos de hoje
*
tempª mínima: *16.8 ºc *

tempª máxima : *24.2 ºc *


*Actual
*
tempª: 18.8 ºc 

Vento NW : 8 Km/h

Pressão:  1017.5 hpa

Humidade: 93 %

Dia agradável , muita nebulosidade e sobretudo nevoeiro durante a manhã, diminuindo a partir da tarde, neste momento já entra por oeste nebulosidade baixa e nevoeiros..


----------



## jpmartins (21 Ago 2012 às 23:22)

Hoje a noite já está mais fresca como já se esperava, 19.8ºC.


----------



## filipe cunha (22 Ago 2012 às 07:26)

Nevoeiro cerrado, temp. 16,4C


----------



## Aristocrata (22 Ago 2012 às 15:22)

Boa tarde

De manhã ainda o nevoeiro marcava a paisagem dando lugar a céu muito nublado.
Agora o céu apresenta-se pouco nublado. Muita neblina e poucas nuvens médias.
O vento é fraco.

Dados de ontem e atuais:


----------



## jpmartins (22 Ago 2012 às 15:58)

Boa tarde

Por aqui o Sol não brilha com toda a sua intensidade devido ao nevoeiro.

Tmax.28.3ºC
Tatual. 26.3ºC


----------



## filipe cunha (22 Ago 2012 às 18:33)

Por cá com uma chuva miuda, envolta em nevoeiro, lá deu 0,3mm de pingos


----------



## jpmartins (22 Ago 2012 às 22:05)

Boa noite

Nevoeiro marca presença, temperatura atual 21.5ºC.


----------



## supercell (22 Ago 2012 às 22:40)

Muita humidade no ar lá fora e está nevoeiro.


----------



## Snifa (22 Ago 2012 às 23:30)

Boas noites, 

*Extremos de hoje
*
tempª mínima: *15.8 ºc *

tempª máxima: *23.1 ºc* 

*Actual
*
tempª 18.9 ºc 

Vento: W : 9 Km/h

Pressão: 1015.9 hpa

Humidade: 97 %


Céu encoberto neste momento.


----------



## filipe cunha (23 Ago 2012 às 08:51)

Por cá acumulou 0,3mm, nevoeiro e pingos


----------



## Aristocrata (23 Ago 2012 às 10:49)

Bom dia

Por aqui tive quase 1 hora de chuva fraca\chuvisco. Ficou tudo molhado mas não chegou sequer a 0,5 mm.
Bem, nem tudo é mau e a nortada continua ausente, a água do mar assim mantêm-se nos 20ºC...
Andava intrigado porque é que nos últimos dias a leitura do vento andava baixa ou inexistente. Bem, perto das 10h, a chover, lá meti a escada juntamente com uma vassoura e *limpei as teias de aranha* que impediam o anemómetro de rodar. Malandras das aranhas
Já funciona outra vez, espero que elas se afastem dali senão vai dar molho! E por falar em molho, parece que amanhã teremos 2º round deste episódio de dias nublados e com precipitação - mas decerto os valores acumulados vão ser muito mais baixos que o episódio anterior.

*Dados atuais
T: 21,4ºC
Hr: 72%
P.Orvalho: 16,0ºC
Pressão: 1015,0 hPa
Vento médio: 3,2 km\h de S
Rajada: 6,8 km\h de SSO*​


----------



## Snifa (23 Ago 2012 às 11:28)

Bons dias, 

chove certinho por aqui neste momento..


----------



## filipe cunha (23 Ago 2012 às 11:38)

Aristocrata disse:


> Bom dia
> Bem, perto das 10h, a chover, lá meti a escada juntamente com uma vassoura e *limpei as teias de aranha*



Boas
Isso é porque há alojamento de aranha perto, que dentro de dias pode repetir a façanha, tambem cheguei a ter no pluviometro e no RS, para isso vedei esses perifericos com rede mosquiteira e nada
Neste momento a minha EM é "Sem manutenção"


Por cá voltou o sol, 21.4C e 86%HR, que tem estado sempre elevada


----------



## jpmartins (23 Ago 2012 às 19:14)

Boa tarde

Por aqui chuviscou durante a manhã, nada que desse para o meu pluviómetro com resoução de 0.5mm registar.

Tmax. 24.8ºC
A temperatura mínima ainda pode ser batida.
Tatual:21.5ºC


----------



## Miguel96 (23 Ago 2012 às 22:46)

*Extremos:*

19,3ºC de minima
23,4ºC de máxima

Sigo com 19,4ºC e 78% de HR.


----------



## Miguel96 (24 Ago 2012 às 11:49)

Bons Dias!!!!

É para avisar aos cidadãos de Espinho que podem ir para a praia e também os outros a Sul de Espinho pois a chuva não vem tão cedo.

Está calor lá fora, 22,9ºC e 72% de Humidade Relativa.

A pressão atmosférica está estável, nos 1015 hPa e o vento está Fraco de SE a 11 km/h.


----------



## Miguel96 (24 Ago 2012 às 12:20)

Agora *23,3ºC*


----------



## João Soares (24 Ago 2012 às 14:04)

Boa tarde! 

Esta a chover fraco


----------



## Miguel96 (24 Ago 2012 às 14:10)

João Soares disse:


> Boa tarde!
> 
> Esta a chover



Aqui ainda não chove João Soares, mas já falta pouco pois o vento está a aumentar de intensidade.

Sigo com *21,9ºC*, *78%* de Humidade Rel.,*1014,9 hPa *e vento do *Sul* a *18 km/h*.


----------



## filipe cunha (24 Ago 2012 às 14:21)

Por cá chuva fraca...


----------



## supercell (24 Ago 2012 às 14:35)

Céu ameaça chuvisco..


----------



## Snifa (24 Ago 2012 às 14:57)

Cai certinha e já acumula: *0.3 mm* até ao momento 

mais logo a chuva poderá ser moderada , segundo as previsões do IM


----------



## filipe cunha (24 Ago 2012 às 14:59)

Snifa disse:


> Cai certinha e já acumula: *0.3 mm* até ao momento
> 
> mais logo a chuva poderá ser moderada , segundo as previsões do IM




Por cá devem de estar para cair os primeiros 0,3mm, lá vou ter que abanar o mastro


----------



## João Soares (24 Ago 2012 às 15:14)

Parece que estamos num país tropical com chuva e temperaturas > 20ºC


----------



## 1337 (24 Ago 2012 às 15:18)

filipe cunha disse:


> Por cá devem de estar para cair os primeiros 0,3mm, lá vou ter que abanar o mastro



estranho começar primeiro aqui que aí filipe, aqui ja chove certinho á cerca de 2 horas não sei o acumulado mas a chuva por cá é muito persistente e moderada


----------



## Snifa (24 Ago 2012 às 15:34)

*1 mm *acumulado neste momento, realmente parece um clima tropical, chuva constante, muita humidade no ar...


----------



## João Pedro (24 Ago 2012 às 15:42)

Que chuvinha boa!  Molha bem.


----------



## Miguel96 (24 Ago 2012 às 15:50)

*Já chove!!!!!!*

0,2 mm acumulados!!!!


----------



## Snifa (24 Ago 2012 às 15:54)

*2.3 mm *por aqui, e cai bem,  por vezes moderada..vamos ver até onde vai...

Já se ouve a escorrer bem pelos canos das caleiras...


----------



## Miguel96 (24 Ago 2012 às 15:57)

Snifa disse:


> *2.3 mm *por aqui, e cai bem,  por vezes moderada..vamos ver até onde vai...
> 
> Já escorre bem pelos canos...



Bela molha Snifa!!!
Eu acho que chegas aos *15 mm* hoje, porque segundo o meteogalacia o melhor ainda está para vir, alguem confirma?

Sigo com *0,4 mm *agora.


----------



## João Pedro (24 Ago 2012 às 15:58)

E também já escorre pelos telhados!


----------



## Miguel96 (24 Ago 2012 às 16:04)

Rain Rate de *2,0 mm/hr*.


Já vou nos *0,6 mm*, estou quase a apanhar-te Snifa.


----------



## Miguel96 (24 Ago 2012 às 16:13)

Chove moderado!!!!

*1,2 mm* acumulados.


----------



## filipe cunha (24 Ago 2012 às 16:24)

1337 disse:


> estranho começar primeiro aqui que aí filipe, aqui ja chove certinho á cerca de 2 horas não sei o acumulado mas a chuva por cá é muito persistente e moderada



Por cá estava uma chuva fraca mas com algum vento, depois aumentou bastante a intensidade, já vai nos 2,7mm


----------



## Miguel96 (24 Ago 2012 às 16:28)

1,6 mm


----------



## Miguel96 (24 Ago 2012 às 17:13)

Continua a chover, sigo com *2,8 mm* acumulados.

20,0ºC neste momento


----------



## CptRena (24 Ago 2012 às 17:13)

Boas

Já chuvisca pela Gafanha também. Ao de leve mas já vai acumulando nas superfícies e no telhado, que já vai pingando.
O ambiente está tropical (morno e húmido).

23,2°C @ 76%
SSE @ 8,7 G 9,3 km/h
1011hPa


----------



## Miguel96 (24 Ago 2012 às 17:22)

*3,0 mm* acumulados!!!!

Chove Fraco sem parar!!!


----------



## João Pedro (24 Ago 2012 às 17:56)

Chove bem agora!


----------



## Ruipedroo (24 Ago 2012 às 18:02)

Boas tardes, 
Por aqui já chove fraco sem parar desde o início da tarde. O vento também é fraco, embora hajam por vezes rajadas mais intensas.
Apesar destas condições, a sensação térmica não deixa de ser agradável.


----------



## Snifa (24 Ago 2012 às 18:17)

Boas, 

Continua a chuva persistente , entre o fraca e o moderada ( moderada por curtos períodos)

*9 mm* acumulados até ao momento, mas que rica chuva para os campos e hortas aqui do Noroeste..

Caso não chovesse , hoje iria regar os vasos do meu  terraço... já não vai ser  preciso..


----------



## Ruipedroo (24 Ago 2012 às 19:03)

Chove bem neste momento.


----------



## Aristocrata (24 Ago 2012 às 19:09)

Bom fim de tarde

_Voilá!_ A tarde foi de chuva, fraca ou de chuvisco. Má tarde então para a praia.
Safaram-se as superfícies comerciais
O acumulado de precipitação é relativamente baixo, mas até acima um pouco do que esperava: *5,3 mm*.
Quanto às temperaturas: está bem ameno, com 19,0ºC neste momento.


----------



## filipe cunha (24 Ago 2012 às 19:47)

Por cá acumulou 9,9mm


----------



## Snifa (24 Ago 2012 às 19:52)

*10.4 mm* acumulados e continua a chover.


----------



## Miguel96 (24 Ago 2012 às 20:02)

Voltou a chover agora!!!

Já ultrapassei o acumulado do Aristocrata se não estiver a chover agora em Paços de Ferreira.

Já levo um acumulado de* 5,4 mm*.


----------



## João Pedro (24 Ago 2012 às 20:04)

Panorama geral há cerca de meia hora.





E mesmo com chuva e vento, há sempre quem não se importe de estar na rua...


----------



## supercell (24 Ago 2012 às 20:12)

As previsões já o diziam e acabou por acontecer, tivemos uma tarde de chuva fraca e chuvisco.


----------



## João Pedro (24 Ago 2012 às 20:14)

E agora chega o nevoeiro.


----------



## Miguel96 (24 Ago 2012 às 20:17)

Vento a aumentar de intensidade, rajadas na volta dos* 20 km/h* de *Sul*

Voltou a chover, novamente e aumentou o acumulado para* 5,6 mm*


----------



## CptRena (24 Ago 2012 às 20:47)

Cai agora um aguaceiro moderado. E continuamos na tropicalidade, mas por pouco


----------



## Aristocrata (24 Ago 2012 às 21:05)

Miguel96 disse:


> ...
> Já ultrapassei o acumulado do Aristocrata se não estiver a chover agora em Paços de Ferreira.
> ...



Hummmmm...
Pois, mas aqui em Paços de Ferreira continuou a chover.
A chuva, mesmo sendo fraca, cai há várias horas sem parar. Pode não ter a intensidade de certas zonas, mas a acumulação acaba muitas vezes por ser próxima ou superior.
E continua... Acumulei até ao momento *10,7 mm*
Com isto a média de Agosto já foi ultrapassada.
Há anos assim, outros secos\muito secos, e um ou outro mais húmido.

A temperatura mantêm-se amena (19,4ºC), o ponto de orvalho próximo (18,0ºC) e a Humidade Relativa alta (92%).
O vento é fraco de SO (rajada máxima de 24,8 km\h pelas 13.26h)


----------



## 1337 (24 Ago 2012 às 21:10)

Eu por cá acumulei 11.2 mm e neste momento após uma pausa já começa a chuviscar outra vez, já levo cerca de 90 mm em AGOSTO


----------



## Miguel96 (24 Ago 2012 às 21:19)

Chove embora Fraco e tenho acumulado até ao momento *6,2 mm*.


----------



## Snifa (24 Ago 2012 às 23:55)

Boas noites, 

*Extremos de hoje
*
tempª mínima: *13.9 ºc *

tempª máxima: *20.7ºc *

Precipitação acumulada: *12.6 mm*


*Actual
*
tempª: 16.6 ºc 

Vento W : 10 Km/h

Pressão: 1015.7 hpa

Humidade: 98%


Céu encoberto, de momento não chove.


----------



## aikkoset (25 Ago 2012 às 00:17)

Boa noite a todos
 Por cá sigo com 18.2ºC e chuva fraca
Obs. tenho acompanhado os relatos no forum mas nem sempre tenho oportunidade de participar ( para meu descontentamento )
  -Abraço a todos e bons relatos


----------



## Aristocrata (25 Ago 2012 às 01:13)

Boa noite

Terminei o dia de ontem com um acumulado de 10,7 mm.
E começo o dia de sábado com 1,0 mm.
Continua a chuviscar e o vento é fraco de OSO a SSO.

*Atual
T: 17,3ºC
Hr: 92%
P.Orvalho: 16,0ºC
Pressão: 1017,0 hPa​*
Bom fim de semana


----------



## Stinger (25 Ago 2012 às 02:18)

Desde a meia noite que nao choviscou no meu percurso da corujeira ate gondomar .

Foi uma tarde bem intererssante e bem humida , as meninas la andavam de vestidos bem curtos


----------



## supercell (25 Ago 2012 às 10:28)

Agora o céu anda com algumas nuvens, mas para a tarde deve vir sol...


----------



## filipe cunha (25 Ago 2012 às 13:38)

Por cá ontem acumulou 10,2mm, hoje só algumas nuvens


----------



## Miguel96 (25 Ago 2012 às 15:40)

Boas Tardes!!!

Sigo com *22,4ºC*, *71 % *de Humidade e Vento *Moderado* a *16 km/h* de *Nordeste* e *Norte*.

Está óptimo para fazer todos os tipos de desportos relacionados com o Vento.


----------



## Miguel96 (25 Ago 2012 às 16:44)

*Dados Actuais:*

*Temperatura: *22,2ºC

*Humidade Relativa: *70%

*Pressão Atmosférica: *1019,5 hPa (a descer lentamente)

*Vento: *Moderado de NE e NNE a 19 km/h
*
Ponto de Orvalho:* 16ºC

*Ultravioleta:* 6


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Ago 2012 às 17:13)

Miguel96 disse:


> Vento *Moderado* a *16 km/h* de *Nordeste* e *Norte*.
> 
> Está óptimo para fazer todos os tipos de desportos relacionados com o Vento.



Vento moderado ? 



> *Vento moderado:* Velocidade que apresenta varia entre 19 e 35 quilômetros por hora.


----------



## Miguel96 (25 Ago 2012 às 17:51)

Mário Barros disse:


> Vento moderado ?



Obrigado pela informação!!

Vento a aumentar de intensidade, rajadas de 26 km/h de NNE.


----------



## filipe cunha (25 Ago 2012 às 17:55)

Miguel96 disse:


> Obrigado pela informação!!
> 
> Vento a aumentar de intensidade, rajadas de 26 km/h de NNE.



Agora sim, moderado


----------



## fabiosilva (25 Ago 2012 às 20:00)

Olá malta.
Em Oliveira de Azeméis, céu limpinho e temperatura a refrescar. Já começa a cheirar a Outono. :-)


----------



## Miguel96 (25 Ago 2012 às 21:46)

Boas Noites!!!!

*Extremos de hoje:*

*Temperatura Máxima atingida: **22,8ºC

Temperatura Mínima atingida:* *17,2ºC*


----------



## Miguel96 (25 Ago 2012 às 23:05)

Noite fresca com uns 18,3ºC, 82% de HR, Vento Fraco a 6 km/h de Norte e 1020,6 hPa de Pressão Atmosférica.


----------



## Miguel96 (25 Ago 2012 às 23:09)

> *Previsão para domingo, 26 de agosto de 2012*
> 
> Céu pouco nublado ou limpo, apresentando-se temporariamente
> muito nublado no litoral da região Centro até meio da manhã.
> ...




Ao menos amanhã estará mais agradável, vai haver uma diminuação da velocidade do vento.


----------



## jpmartins (25 Ago 2012 às 23:54)

Boa tarde

Apesar do vento foi um bom dia de praia aquila pela zona, a água do mar mais uma vez muito boa.

T atual:18.1ºC
Tmax.24.8ºC


----------



## Aristocrata (26 Ago 2012 às 10:39)

Bom dia

O céu encontra-se limpo e o vento é fraco.
Um bom domingo em perspectiva

*Tmín: 10,3ºC pelas 06.42h

Atual
T: 21,4ºC
Hr: 41%
P.Orvalho: 7,0ºC
Pressão: 1021,0 hPa
Vento médio: calmo
Rajada: 4,3 km\h de E​*


----------



## MarioCabral (26 Ago 2012 às 17:40)

Boa tarde caros companheiros do Norte,

Na minha ausência de viagem até à ilha da Madeira fui tendo noticias do tempo por estas bandas e, tal como relataram, tivemos uma chuva bem preciosa para a época, para o milho por exemplo

Hoje já de regresso ao Porto noto bem a diferença dos dois climas, por agora actuais *21,5ºc* e *63%* de humidade relativa...
Máxima de *23,1ºc*...a noite foi bastante fresca...*13,7ºc* de mínima....que "briol"...


----------



## Miguel96 (26 Ago 2012 às 21:56)

Boas Noites!!!

*Extremos:*

*Tempª Máx: 22,7ºC*

*Tempª Mín: 15,1ºC*


Sigo com *18,2ºC*, *87%* de Humidade e Vento de *Norte* a *2 km/h *neste preciso momento.


----------



## Aristocrata (26 Ago 2012 às 22:32)

Boa noite

Tempo bastante agradável. Mais quente que ontem mas com noite fresca (típicamente de fim de Agosto).

*Tmín: 10,3ºC pelas 06.42h
Tmáx: 26,7ºC pelas 14.24h

Atual
T: 14,2ºC
Hr: 69%
P.Orvalho: 9,0ºC
Pressão: 1018,0 hPa
Vento: calmo​*


----------



## Snifa (26 Ago 2012 às 23:29)

Boas noites, 

*Extremos de hoje:

*
tempº mínima: *13.2 ºc *

tempª máxima: *23.5 ºc *


*Actual*

tempª: 17.0 ºc 

Vento: WNW: 6 Km/h

Pressão:1018.4 hpa

Humidade: 92 %


Dia agradável com céu geralmente limpo.


----------



## Miguel96 (26 Ago 2012 às 23:33)

*17,6ºC* e *88%* de Humidade Relativa


----------



## MarioCabral (26 Ago 2012 às 23:53)

Já fresco lá fora....actuais *16,9ºc* e *87%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## Miguel96 (27 Ago 2012 às 10:07)

Bons Dias!!!

*Dados Actuais:*
Temperatura: 20,2ºC
Humidade Relativa: 80%
Pressão Atmosférica: 1018,5 hPa
Vento: NW a 5 km/h

O Céu apresenta-se parcialmente nublado com Vários Cumulus a Este e Cirrocumulus e Stratocumulus
 a Norte.

Este




Norte e Nordeste




Este


----------



## supercell (27 Ago 2012 às 10:11)

Vêm-se nuvens do lado oeste.


----------



## Miguel96 (27 Ago 2012 às 10:29)

*21,2ºC*, em 21 minutos a temperatura subiu 1ºC.


----------



## Ruipedroo (27 Ago 2012 às 10:59)

Bom dia, 
Por aqui manhã fresquinha com céu parcialmente nublado, apresentando diversos tipos de nuvens, alguns stratocumulus, altocumulus e também cirrus.
T. mínima: 12,5ºC.


----------



## jpmartins (27 Ago 2012 às 11:35)

Bom dia

Céu nublado, temperatura atual 22.3ºC.
A noite foi bem fresquinha com a min. a chegar aos 14.2ºC.


----------



## Miguel96 (27 Ago 2012 às 14:25)

*Neste momento:*
*
Temperatura: 23,2ºC

Humidade Relativa: 67%

Pressão Atmosférica: 1018,1 hPa (a descer)

Vento: SE a 13 km/h*


----------



## Miguel96 (27 Ago 2012 às 14:48)

Em apenas 23 minutos a temperatura baixou *1ºC*, devido a intensificação da Velocidade do Vento.

Neste momento estão *22,2ºC*.


Já existem condições para colocar a voar todo o tipo de papagaios.


----------



## Miguel96 (27 Ago 2012 às 15:14)

A temperatura voltou a subir, *23,4ºC* agora.


----------



## CptRena (27 Ago 2012 às 16:05)

Boa tarde

Por aqui tem estado vento, mas o ambiente é morno.
As nuvens têm passeado pelo céu cirrocumulus entre outros tipos. Tenho que arranjar um curso de formação em nuvens 
Espera-se que logo venha alguma água para regar alguma coisa. A frente encontra-se em aproximação sendo possível ver a presença de precipitação pelo radar.

24,5°C @ 62%
SO@6,1 G 11,9 km/h
1014hPa
Estação Gaf. Nazaré


----------



## filipe cunha (27 Ago 2012 às 16:40)

Miguel96 disse:


> Bons Dias!!!
> 
> *Dados Actuais:*
> Temperatura: 20,2ºC
> ...



Gostei, andam a ler umas coisitas, isso é mesmo o quê?


----------



## fabiosilva (27 Ago 2012 às 17:36)

Em Oliveira de Azeméis, Oeste:




Corre uma brisa saborosa. :-)


----------



## CptRena (27 Ago 2012 às 17:51)

O sol está a pouco tempo de ficar totalmente tapado. O céu está a tornar-se nublado pela aproximação a Oeste da frente. O radar da galicia já vê o aglomerado de células que se formou a Oeste desta. O vento começa a ganhar mais velocidade, aparentemente. Veremos o que nos trará esta nebulosidade


----------



## fabiosilva (27 Ago 2012 às 18:02)

CptRena disse:


> O sol está a pouco tempo de ficar totalmente tapado. O céu está a tornar-se nublado pela aproximação a Oeste da frente. O radar da galicia já vê o aglomerado de células que se formou a Oeste desta. O vento começa a ganhar mais velocidade, aparentemente. Veremos o que nos trará esta nebulosidade



Confirmo. Por aqui, a nebulosidade já está a ficar bastante diferente da fotografia que coloquei aqui à pouco. Está-se a aproximar qualquer coisa.

Por um lado, estou ansioso (pois sou adepto do tempo chuvoso). Mas desde que me habituei à economia de uma scooter... medooo... muito medo....


----------



## Ruipedroo (27 Ago 2012 às 18:10)

Por aqui o céu ficou totalmente encoberto e o vento vai soprando fraco, por vezes moderado.
Parece que vamos ter chuva para a noite/madrugada.


----------



## Miguel96 (27 Ago 2012 às 18:16)

Começou a chover agora mesmo!!!!


----------



## Miguel96 (27 Ago 2012 às 18:21)

Imagem Radar do IM

A chegada da chuva








O que me fascina nas nuvens no radar é que está céu limpo a +/- 8 km/h desde a praia até Este e desde o centro da cidade até Sul.

Querem que tirem fotografias ás células para uma eventual observação ou estudo?


----------



## Miguel96 (27 Ago 2012 às 18:31)

O aguaceiro de curta duração <3 minutos fez com que as pessoas saissem rapidamente da praia, de momento já não chove.
Não acumulei nada, só serviu para sujar a Estação.

*Dados Actuais:*
Temperatura: 20,8ºC
Humidade: 81%
Vento: SE a 11 km/h
Pressão Atmosférica: 1018,3 hPa

Edit: Segundo o Radar a proxima célula está para chegar, esta fui muito, muito curta.


----------



## Miguel96 (27 Ago 2012 às 20:01)

Sigo com 21,2ºC e Vento Fraco de Sudoeste a 6 km/h.


----------



## Miguel96 (27 Ago 2012 às 21:36)

*20,9ºC* neste momento.


----------



## supercell (27 Ago 2012 às 23:02)

O radar apresenta uma célula a aproximar-se do litoral Norte, talvez traga alguma chuva..


----------



## Snifa (27 Ago 2012 às 23:17)

Boas noites, 

*Extremos de hoje
*
tempª mínima: *15.2 ºc *

tempº máxima: *23.8 ºc *

*Actual
*
tempª:19.7 ºc 

Vento: SSW :10 Km/h

Pressão: 1018.1 hpa

Humidade: 87 %

Céu encoberto neste momento.

Parece haver alguma actividade eléctrica a oeste, há momentos vi dois clarões muito difusos e distantes sobre o mar.. 

O meteoGalicia confirma as descargas a Oeste :







http://www.meteogalicia.es/observacion/raios/raios.action?request_locale=es


----------



## Ruipedroo (27 Ago 2012 às 23:30)

Boa noite,
Boa surpresa essa célula, penso que será difícil deixar algo significativo em terra, mas há que acompanhar. 
Neste momento o céu está nublado, não há vento e a temperatura é amena.


----------



## jpmartins (27 Ago 2012 às 23:31)

Na imagem de satélite dá para ver que se formou uma célula a NW do Porto.

Por aqui tudo calmo, temp. atual 19.7ºC.



Snifa disse:


> Boas noites,
> 
> *Extremos de hoje
> *
> ...


----------



## Miguel96 (27 Ago 2012 às 23:55)

A celula está a aproximar-se e eu bem quero dormir, ja estou deitado e so vi essa celula no radar no telemovel. Acham que pode haver atividade electrica, eu acho que sim e voces?


----------



## filipe cunha (27 Ago 2012 às 23:57)

Por cá chove, mas pouco....


----------



## CptRena (28 Ago 2012 às 00:17)

Vá lá, não sejam agarrados. Mandem para aqui para o Sul um bocado dessa célula fachabor.





© 2008 EUMETSAT/IM





© 2008 IM

Topos a atingir e ultrapassar os 10km.





© AEMET

Boa noite

Por aqui tudo calmo. O céu estava limpo quando estive lá fora à coisa de 2h. Via-se a Via Láctea.


----------



## Miguel96 (28 Ago 2012 às 00:22)

tudo calmo, por enquanto.


----------



## Ruipedroo (28 Ago 2012 às 00:28)

Por aqui começa a chuviscar, só se ouvem os pingos a cair das telhas, o vento é nulo.


----------



## Miguel96 (28 Ago 2012 às 00:39)

Passou tudo ao lado, como se faz o tempo ai para para os lados do Porto?


----------



## 1337 (28 Ago 2012 às 00:53)

Mas que susto, vi um clarão mesmo agora e perto , deitou.me a luz de alguns aparelhos abaixo que estranho não tava nada á espera


----------



## Miguel96 (28 Ago 2012 às 00:55)

aqui em Espinho, passou tudo ao lado. Cuidado com os clarões desprevenidos pessoal como o do 1337. Poderão acontecer.


----------



## 1337 (28 Ago 2012 às 01:03)

Miguel96 disse:


> aqui em Espinho, passou tudo ao lado. Cuidado com os clarões desprevenidos pessoal como o do 1337. Poderão acontecer.



foram só 2. parece já ter passado. algum modelo previa isto?


----------



## CptRena (28 Ago 2012 às 01:12)

1337 disse:


> foram só 2. parece já ter passado. algum modelo previa isto?



Sim. A passagem de uma frente fria por Portugal Continental, a afectar principalmente o Norte, estava prevista e era visivel desde de manhã nas imagens de satélite. A previsão do CNN assim como de outros websites (e.g. CliM@UA) previam alguma precipitação entre o dia e noite de ontem e a esta noite. Provavelmente baseando-se no GFS pois este via, para aqui, 2,3mm de precipitação acumulada neste evento.


----------



## 1337 (28 Ago 2012 às 01:52)

CptRena disse:


> Sim. A passagem de uma frente fria por Portugal Continental, a afectar principalmente o Norte, estava prevista e era visivel desde de manhã nas imagens de satélite. A previsão do CNN assim como de outros websites (e.g. CliM@UA) previam alguma precipitação entre o dia e noite de ontem e a esta noite. Provavelmente baseando-se no GFS pois este via, para aqui, 2,3mm de precipitação acumulada neste evento.



Referiame a possibilidade de celulas embebidas numa frente fraca, é muito raro acontecer, mas aconteceu.por cá chuvisca e tenho 2 mm acumulados pra ja


----------



## Vince (28 Ago 2012 às 02:22)

Passou de facto uma célula activa e solitária pelo Minho, sabe sempre melhor quando ninguém está à espera 






No GFS havia instabilidade na superfície frontal fraca mas nem era nessa zona, caiu mesmo de paraquedas aí para fazer uma surpresa.


----------



## Ruipedroo (28 Ago 2012 às 02:54)

1337 disse:


> Mas que susto, vi um clarão mesmo agora e perto , deitou.me a luz de alguns aparelhos abaixo que estranho não tava nada á espera


Não me apercebi de nada, até porque acabei por não dar atenção, pois apenas chuviscava, simples e inofensivo chuvisco. Situação estranha. 
Neste momento continua a chover fraco.


----------



## CptRena (28 Ago 2012 às 09:37)

1337 disse:


> Referiame a possibilidade de celulas embebidas numa frente fraca, é muito raro acontecer, mas aconteceu.por cá chuvisca e tenho 2 mm acumulados pra ja



Ah, _my bad_ 

Bem eu também não estava nada à espera disto: acordei e estava a chuviscar. Ontem não cheguei a ver a previsão para hoje e o chuvisco estendeu-se pela noite dentro e regará até perto do meio-dia.

19,9°C@87%
E@0 G 3,5 km/h (vento fraco a muito fraco)
1016hPa
1,5mm (desde as 0000J)


----------



## supercell (28 Ago 2012 às 11:14)

Por cá ainda não abriu...


----------



## CptRena (28 Ago 2012 às 12:59)

O sol já está à vista assim como o azul claro do céu. 

22,5°C@77%
NO@8,7 G 11,9 km/h
1016hPa

Agora temos em vista o forno que começará a partir da próxima Sexta-feira.


----------



## MarioCabral (28 Ago 2012 às 15:55)

Durante esta passagem rápida do chuvisco durante a noite foram acumulados *0,5mm*...o meu sensor de temperatura morreu para a vida...estou a pensar numa davis...


----------



## Miguel96 (28 Ago 2012 às 18:56)

MarioCabral disse:


> Durante esta passagem rápida do chuvisco durante a noite foram acumulados *0,5mm*...o meu sensor de temperatura morreu para a vida...estou a pensar numa davis...



Recomendo-te a minha Davis, mas se quiseres melhor, eu aconselho-te.
Já conheces esta Empresa em Vila Nova de Gaia, muito perto daí. Chama-se Factor Relevante e tem este site com os preços e tudo de estações meteorológicas e outros acessórios de meteorologia http://www.factorelevante.pt/loja/.

_______________________________

Durante a noite acumulei 1,2 mm, nada mau. Houve relatos de pessoas que ás 2 horas desta madrugada choveu torrencial durante 2 minutos e parou.

*Neste momento:
Temperatura: 20,4ºC
Humidade: 83%
Pressão Atmosférica: 1019,1 hPa
Vento: Norte a 6 km/h*


----------



## Miguel96 (28 Ago 2012 às 20:19)

Boa Noite!!!

Neste momento:

Temperatura:19,7ºC

Humidade: 86%

Pressão Atmosférica: 1019,6 hPa

Vento: Fraco de NNE a 6 km/h


----------



## 1337 (28 Ago 2012 às 21:30)

Por cá a rega ficou.se pelos 3.1 mm. ja levo 90.7 mm acumulados este mes . Penso que é recorde para mes de Agosto. E apesar disso, um mes de Agosto muito bom de praia cheio de calor


----------



## Miguel96 (28 Ago 2012 às 22:08)

Boas Noites!!!

*Extremos de hoje:*

*Temperatura Máxima:**23,3ºC*

*Temperatura Mínima:* *18,6ºC ( a descer)
*
*Precipitação do dia de hoje:* 1,2 mm

*OBS:  A temperatua mais baixa desta madrugada foi de 18,8ºC, neste momento a temperatura desce, podendo não ser esta o extremo de temperatura mínima.*

*Neste momento:

Temperatura: 18,6ºC

Humidade Relativa: 85%

Pressão Atmosférica: 1020,4 hPa ( a subir)

Vento: 2 km/h de N*


----------



## Snifa (28 Ago 2012 às 22:35)

Boas noites, 

*Extremos de hoje
*
tempª mínima: *17.8 ºc *

tempª máxima: *23.1 ºc *


Precipitação: *0.8 mm*


*Actual
*
tempª: 17.8 ºc ( mínima até ao momento)

Vento: NW: 5 Km/h

Pressão: 1020.0 hpa

Humidade: 86%

Durante a noite caiu um aguaceiro curto mas com pingas grossas, de dia céu geralmente nublado, a nebulosidade foi alta em especial a partir da tarde.


----------



## Miguel96 (28 Ago 2012 às 22:41)

Sigo com *18,2ºC*


----------



## Miguel96 (29 Ago 2012 às 14:30)

Boa Tarde!!!

Espero que as nuvens que estão no radar não venham, se não vai estragar o dia de praia a muitas pessoas.


----------



## Miguel96 (29 Ago 2012 às 14:31)

Sigo com 22,6ºC, 67 % de Humidade Relativa e 1021,6 hPa de Pressão Atmosférica.

O Vento está Fraco de Noroeste.


----------



## MarioCabral (29 Ago 2012 às 16:41)

Apesar de sem estação meteorológica vou acompanhando o tempo, por aqui estarão cerca de 21ºc, de referir a nebulosidade que se apresenta que tapa por completo qualquer possibilidade de se respirar um pouco de "sol"!


----------



## Ruipedroo (29 Ago 2012 às 17:41)

Boas tardes,
Por aqui dia bastante solarengo mas também com muitas nuvens e vento fraco a moderado. É bem visível pelo satélite a presença de bastantes cirrus, à pouco o céu encobriu totalmente, agora com tendência para limpar.


----------



## MarioCabral (29 Ago 2012 às 19:15)

Com o meu outro sensor lá vou dando umas pintadelas no tempo...actuais *20,1ºc* e *70%* de humidade relativa, este fim de tarde já foi de céu praticamente limpo...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (29 Ago 2012 às 19:36)

Miguel96 disse:


> Boa Tarde!!!
> 
> Espero que as nuvens que estão no radar não venham, se não vai estragar o dia de praia a muitas pessoas.



Miguel, como já foi explícito aqui no fórum, o radar não mostra as nuvens. O radar mostra a intensidade de precipitação (mm/h), a precipitação acumulada numa hora (mm) e mostra os máximos de reflectividade (dBZ) (isto os radares do IM).

O que mostra as nuvens são as imagens de satélite.


----------



## CptRena (29 Ago 2012 às 20:17)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Miguel, como já foi explícito aqui no fórum, o radar não mostra as nuvens. O radar mostra a intensidade de precipitação (mm/h), a precipitação acumulada numa hora (mm) e mostra os máximos de reflectividade (dBZ) (isto os radares do IM).
> 
> O que mostra as nuvens são as imagens de satélite.



Mas para haver ecos no radar terão que haver nuvens. No caso de se conciliar a análise de imagens de satélite e imagens do radar poderão-se fazer daí induções mais correctas sobre o estado do tempo.
Claro que analisar só a imagem de radar não chega, pelas razões que já foram discutidas neste fórum relativas aos ecos de origem distinta que não aquela que importa na análise meteorológica (água sólida/líquida), como são as nuvens de animais ou a radiação solar.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (29 Ago 2012 às 23:42)

CptRena disse:


> Mas para haver ecos no radar terão que haver nuvens. No caso de se conciliar a análise de imagens de satélite e imagens do radar poderão-se fazer daí induções mais correctas sobre o estado do tempo.
> Claro que analisar só a imagem de radar não chega, pelas razões que já foram discutidas neste fórum relativas aos ecos de origem distinta que não aquela que importa na análise meteorológica (água sólida/líquida), como são as nuvens de animais ou a radiação solar.



Exacto. É óbvio que se está numa situação de frente ou eventos de convecção anteriormente previstos, em princípio saber-se-á desde o inicío de que o que aparece no radar são resultados das nuvens e não falsos ecos, normalmente.

PS:


CptRena disse:


> poderão-se


poder-se-ão


----------



## MarioCabral (30 Ago 2012 às 12:22)

Tempo morno embora ainda com bastantes nuvens, durante a tarde deve melhorar, actuais *22,0ºc* e *61%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## Miguel96 (30 Ago 2012 às 13:33)

Boa Tarde!!!

Bem, sigo com tempo ameno *20,7ºC*, Vento de *Nordeste *a *18 km/h*, a Pressão está nos *1023,6 hPa* e temos *76%* de Humidade Relativa.


----------



## Miguel96 (30 Ago 2012 às 20:30)

Boa Noite!!!

Manhã e Tarde bastante ventosos mais precisamente durante a tarde. A rajada máxima que eu detectei foi de* 31 km/h *do quadrante *Norte*.

*Neste momento:*

*Céu Limpo*

*Temperatura:* 18,4ºC

*Humidade Relativa:* 84%

*Pressão Atmosférica: *1022,3 hPa (Estável)

*Vento: *NNE a 13 km/h

*Precipitação total deste mês:* 30,6 mm


----------



## Miguel96 (30 Ago 2012 às 20:32)

*Extremos de hoje:*

*Temperatura Máxima:* 21,5ºC ás 15:23 horas

*Temperatura Mínima:* 15,8ºC ás 07:17 horas


----------



## filipe cunha (30 Ago 2012 às 21:42)

Por cá vento moderado de Norte, acho que hoje foi batido o recorde de HR mais baixa 34% agora ainda 44%HR


----------



## Miguel96 (30 Ago 2012 às 21:53)

filipe cunha disse:


> Por cá vento moderado de Norte, acho que hoje foi batido o recorde de HR mais baixa 34% agora ainda 44%HR



Desde o dia 12 de Março de 2012, cheguei a registar a minha humidade mínima que foi 7%, até perto do mar isto acontece.

Neste momento:

Vento Nulo, 17,7ºC e 86% de Humidade Relativa.


----------



## Snifa (30 Ago 2012 às 22:15)

Boas noites, 

*Extremos de hoje
*
tempª mínima: *14.2 ºc *

tempª máxima: *23.0 ºc *


*Actual
*
tempª: 19.8 ºc 

Vento: NNW: 19 Km/h

Pressão: 1022.8 hpa

Humidade: 54 %

Dia agradável com céu limpo ou pouco nublado por nuvens altas.


----------



## filipe cunha (31 Ago 2012 às 11:20)

Por cá a aquecer bem, 22,6C e a HR a descer, 49%HR


----------



## supercell (31 Ago 2012 às 12:33)

Tem estado umas rajadas de vento, mas de resto está calor.


----------



## Miguel96 (31 Ago 2012 às 12:47)

Que calor!!!!

Sigo com uns abafados *26,4ºC*, temperatura mais alta atingida neste mês de Agosto até ao momento.

A humidade está baixa, _*32%*_


----------



## Miguel96 (31 Ago 2012 às 13:26)

Que forno lá fora!!!

*27,7ºC *e *27%* de Humidade Relativa


----------



## Miguel96 (31 Ago 2012 às 14:13)

28,9ºc


----------



## Miguel96 (31 Ago 2012 às 14:22)

Há 2 minutos atras estava 29ºC agora estão 25,7ºC. A descer abruptamente


----------



## Miguel96 (31 Ago 2012 às 14:24)

Aumento da Velocidade do Vento, rajadas de 18 km/h de Norte e ja sigo com 24,5ºC


----------



## João Soares (31 Ago 2012 às 14:28)

Despedir o Agosto com algum calor pelo cantinho do Litoral Norte.

Vento de ENE, e 28.8ºC


----------



## Miguel96 (31 Ago 2012 às 14:34)

A temperatura ainda continua em queda 22,1ºC


----------



## Miguel96 (31 Ago 2012 às 14:49)

A temperatura esta a descer constantemente, 20,9ºC agora.

Dados Actuais:
20,9ºC, 64% de HR, 1022,6 hPa de Pressão Atmosférica e Vento Moderado a 19 km/h de Norte.


----------



## filipe cunha (31 Ago 2012 às 14:49)

Por cá sempre a subir, 27,8C e a baixar a HR para os 37


----------



## Miguel96 (31 Ago 2012 às 14:59)

Ficou uma tarde desagradável de praia 20,5ºC e o inicio da Nortada com rajadas de 21 km/h á beira mar é impossivel de estar.


----------



## Miguel96 (31 Ago 2012 às 16:20)

20,2ºC e vento Moderado a 21 km/h de NE.


----------



## filipe cunha (31 Ago 2012 às 19:18)

Por cá maxima de 31,2C


----------



## jpmartins (31 Ago 2012 às 19:24)

Boa tarde

Dia com muito sol e algum vento por vezes forte.

Tatual:23.1ºC

Tmax.28.8ºC
Rajada de vento max. 46.0km/h


----------



## Snifa (31 Ago 2012 às 21:46)

Boas noites, 

Hoje já se verificou uma subida de temperatura, céu geralmente limpo ou pouco nublado por nuvens altas, lestada  de manhã e noroeste a partir da tarde.

*Extremos de hoje
*
tempª mínima: *16.7 ºc* 

tempª máxima: *26.5 ºc* 

*Actual
*
tempª: 22.5 ºc 

Vento NNE: 10 Km/h

Pressão: 1020.6 hpa

Humidade: 61%

Nos próximos dias deverão haver novas subidas das temperaturas..


----------



## filipe cunha (31 Ago 2012 às 21:59)

Por cá ainda 23,3C e 39%HR.....bom para incendios


----------



## João Soares (31 Ago 2012 às 23:01)

Boa Noite! 

Quase a terminar o mês de Agosto para entramos em Setembro, com temperaturas ainda tropicais.

21.8ºC e 68% HR e vento fraco de NE.


----------

